# ~Just waiting for the new October Feather, May 04 Mamas~



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

I'm sitting here posting to the Sept. thread when it dawns on me that it is not OCTOBER! The month the newest feather hopefully premieres!

ETA: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=743005


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

my babe is 4 months old today!!!!

i got isaac's pics taken at 3 months and wanted to do ebin's in teh same outfits. we didn't have the $$ last month so i just paid the bills to see if i can take him in this week for 4 month pix. and i'm going to dress him and isaac in matching outfits and get one of them together. i'm such a CHEESEBALL!!! but i can't resist









a sock exchange sounds GREAT! i am twice burned on this gift exchange thing though







: third time's the charm?


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Maybe this time you'll get triply gifted by your matchee this time around??

I'm a sucker for doing the same outfit thing---must share pics!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi everybuggy. Jstar did your person just not ever send you? That suxors.

Socks for everymama!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

sock exchange sounds nifty!

$$ limit???

i'll have bill do the matching, if that's okay with everyone...

juice and danile: i hereby officially invite you to participate in the MMF winter sock exchange gifty-thingie! if you are able and interested...

will OY a DB for addys and such...

~claudia


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

How expensive could socks be???







:

And if they ARE so expensive, just don't buy 'em.

I vote $10 ish. Up to $15 if you must.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm playing catch up in the brief minutes before the baby wakes up again.

1. Do you have a "signature" birthday gift you give to friends in the $10-$30 dollar range?
I'm also really bad with birthday gifts. If I remember, and I haven't done this in at least a year, I will make a point to go to one of my favorite kitchy little gift stores and buy something cool and unusual. This usually ends up being a delicious candle, some sort of bath item, or a great little notepad or the like. I like stationary.

2. If you could choose a fun gift for yourself in that range, what would it be? (More than one answer ok).
Ditto. I am totally guilty of buying things that I would like and giving them as gifts.

3. What was your favorite class in college? Why?
In college? I loved all my music classes. Composition was great, as was music theory. I loved the performance classes because i was good at that. But I really just loved all my classes because I loved my classmates and I loved the content. College was a lot of fun.

And count me in on the holiday sock exchange. As long as it doesn't mean I have to buy socks with santas on them.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

i always read all the question-y type things and then always say i'll reply later and then sometimes don't, so i'm replying, albeit briefly, now.

1. no signature gift. flowers, maybe. but i'm very inconsistent about giving gifts. i'm not so big on the receiving of gifts. they're nice, but i don't need them. i like giving useful, practical gifts, but not like underwear or socks or stuff. just not tchotchke stuff.

2. i like receiving fancy chocolates. truffles or some such.

3. favorite class in college... hmm... i really liked all my community health classes. there was a methodology class about research in the topics of sexuality issues that was awesome and had an awesome prof. the one and only history class i took was fascinating. it was about the origins of stereotyping in the u.s. based on the advent of the modern health care system in industrial europe. the prof was this intellectually sexy, middle aged but slim, bald with a white mustache gay man. i also loved the anatomy and physiology classes i took as prereqs for grad school at the local community college here a few years ago. prof was awesome.

okay, marek done with snack.

~claudia


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Yay for a sock exchange! Can't wait. I lurve me some fun knee socks. Yippee!

Heather, I hope the version is not needed. Head-down vibes to babe!

Emmalola, good to hear from you. How is life with two in the SW?

Dentist went well. Lily was a champ. We did get the whole "Where is she going to preschool? Oh, why is she not in preschool? Oh, don't worry sweetie, you'll be in school next year" convo. Ugh. Hard to navigate for me. I don't know why I feel uncomfortable bringing up the homeschooling thing. I think I'm worried that the other person will think I'm being judgmental or something. Hmmm. Must do some inner work on that one...

OK, off to get some stuff done while the nanny's here. Gotta go read about infertility for Gyn class. w00t.

Sarah


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Sarah, I'm feelin your pain on the homeschool thing. Since Sol is not going to school this year largely because a) 7.45 am, no way, and b) $, I have put effort into shapes, letters, art projects, etc so she has that stimulation and realized that HEY--I'm homeschooling!
And I kind of feel guilty because her little friends go to school and I feel like she would like to, although she's never said so. Anyway it's a strange topic of convo for this age and others interested in her edumacation. I hear ya.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Sarah--ack on the hs'ing stuff. We're obviously not, but C is a bit asynchronous in her development and really into letters/wanting to read and got into depth a lot more than same age kiddos so we've done and will do a fair bit of "schooling" type stuff at home when she wants to. I actually just got her the pre-k/k handwriting without tears wood pieces/cards; she wants to write so badly, but has some fine motor/planning issues. Do tell here what you guys are into as you know we mmf are all interested!

counting the minutes til DH gets home and letting curious george babysit as we speak.







might be a clifford double feature as the quiet is luxurious after the day we've had!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

2 times no one sent pressies. wah wah wah. i will show my belief in the greater good of (wo)mankind by participating a 3rd time!!!!! i love fun knee socks as well

if you're buying socks at imelda's they can be pretty durn expensive. i go in and fawn over them and leave









i have a new school interest for isaac: the ivy school. i didn't know about it until emily posted a link in the pdx thread. a montessori public school. i just wrote pubic school







they're planning it for the NE which would *hopefully* be in some part of the NE that would be easy for me to drive to. because i could dig that!

isaac is only just starting letter recognition. not for my lack of trying either....but if a kid isn't ready they aren't ready







but i am excited he is finally getting it! he is nowhere near writing anything legible or any pictures other than scribbles.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Whew! about had a heart attack when at the end of the last thread HF wrote, "3 is not fun today." I was like, WHAT????? she had the babe and neglected to mention it? Then I realized she meant 3 YEARS old.










Els- harrowing story. good ending. Glad you're back safe and sound.







I took notes on __'s great car trip entertainment ideas.

L loves school but I do worry that the jump to Kindergarten will be hard for him when it comes, because there is no focus on letters in his special ed preschool. Which is actually appropriate for L's level. He can count, but the concept of letters is too much at the moment. In my perfect world, I would send him to pre-K and then homeschool him from about K-3rd grade, but that's not gonna happen.

Questions:
1. Siggie gift: I tend to shop at Mirador, a locally owned housewares/snazzy gift type place with lots of recycled art etc.
2. I like: small or expendible or non-material gifts (CD's, food, gift certs to movies, money for a message or car repair [fav daddy gift], etc.) Mostly because I live in a 2-bedroom apt with my 4-person family!
3. Classes: I loved modern dance despite the big research paper, and I really enjoyed organismal bio. Mostly, I think, because I was an aid after I took the class, and between taking it and helping with it, I saw so many connections and had all these mind-blowing thoughts. For instance: why does no one ever point out that trees are made mostly of water and air??? ( H2O + Co2 = C6H12O6, well basically, it's a litte more complicated when you ballance the equation and also think of the nitrogen and all the micronutrients needed from the soil , but in terms of biomass, that's pretty much it).

Soooooooooo tired and avoiding the dishes. Hmmm maybe I'll just go to bed.


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

just subscribing for now....sock exchange sounds fun, though.

Will write an actual post at some point....


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Just checking in here morning action because I can! So sos ossososoooo happy to be back in the mdc swing.

Getting ready for this big belly dance festival I have happening next week, so much to do and no time to work for a real paycheck. This is hard, money is very tight. Hopefully I'll make enough to pay rent out of the festival. Hopefully all will be wunderbar, as it usually is.

I wondered about "3 is not easy today" too--but figured beanie in the belly counted for her.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Time-strapped, but subscribing.














:


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

PS I tend to think of trees as being made mostly of SUGAR, all hooked together so as to be mostly inedible.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Bear with me.. I'm going off of memory.

My fave staple gift around or under $30..

Usually a pedicure or manicure or a massage. I like to pamper. Those gifts are for a lady though... for a guy I'm usually pretty stumped.









My fave subject- was that in college or hs?

HS was probably band and history. College... I find it hard. When you have a good professor I've been able to find subjects that I despise interesting. I am NOT a science girl. I put myself into the "uninterested" category until this quarter... when my current science professor is so wacky and has such crazy stuff to tell you that I walk away with something shocking that I didn't know the day before- EACH DAY! (If only he didn't assign so much writing...







)

Crossing my fingers for Elsanne and Heather! Hoping all goes wonderful and nothing but amazing goodness comes all the MMF's ways. I start my two week prenatals this Thursday. Then three of those and I'm at every week. How crazy is that?! Alright.. off to classes.. and a little twist on the usual love vibes... *Smoocheroos!* From all of us Ducettes


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

money is stressing me out too. now we each have a business we are at the mercy of other people paying receivables to have any income. one of us should be working for the man or something







the benefit of a steady check! it didn't even occur to me that i was actually starting a business of my own but i am. i don't even *want* to have a business! but i did my invoices last night and this is me hoping to get paid quickly ------->







:

i had to come up with a name for my engineering business last week. and i am also trying to come up with a name for my baby quilt business so i can make little tags. i'm going to start churning out quilts. it is a pretty slow process but i have stacks and stacks of squares and triangles cut out. mad hatter? goody gumdrop?

yesterday i took isaac to the fabric store and picked out some red stripey fabric to make him pirate pants. and some black velvet to make a belt and vest with a great big square gold belt buckle. fun!

my lil stinker has quit sleeping through the night the last week. i thought the glory would be over but he slept all night last night...and is still asleep. i got up and pumped.

i think the transition to kindergarten will be hard just because it is 'change'. i have sweet memories of kindergarten. my favorite thing was this big sunken semicircle in the classroom where we would sit. such a great design! i was a nerd even in kindergarten....i remember being the announcer at our christmas performance with this boy paul







and tostadas were my favorite lunch.

i must say i HATE HATE HATE grocery shopping with the 2 boys right now. i did a big shop yesterday and it just about killed me. isaac wants the race car and it is so hard to talk him out of it. he says 'mama put ebin in the sling' so i do. and by the time i am done pushing that thing around and slinging that 18 lbs i am ready to die of neck pain. ebin isn't comfortable in the ergo yet (can't open his legs that wide comfortably). but i can't wait til he can go in the ergo or sit in the cart!!

i want one of those bei bei or silly goose carriers. (the two shouldered cloth ones with ties). they seem like they would work great right now. but man i can't spend another $70 on a carrier.

i am just







must go make sure the baby is alive......


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Oooh...jess....I have a way cool rocket print baby fairies pack pack I think it was that I got from our very own mcsarahbee that I can give/lend you. I didn't use it with E til she was much bigger. lmk and I can send it your way if it would help!

E had a fantabulous well check and we just love her ped! Off to the mw in a little while...


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Thinking of you, heather, and hoping for a very good visit.

I LOVE SOCKS.







:

Put me in the "able to keep up with reading but never able to post" support group. Most of my computer time is NAK, which is not the sweet silence it was when Ethan was tiny. He's 14 months, and flaily. As one of the ladies in Ethan's DDC said, "It's like nursing an angry octopus." Then when he isn't nursing, I still can't post anything long at all, because he comes running by and slams the laptop closed on my hands







:


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Aw, Jus....yeah the 14-15 month age is, um, not my favorite, I´ll admit. Cute? Yes, doggone cute. Really don't love the cling-to-my-legs only happy in my arms bit.
Thank god for ergo.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

angry octopus







quite a visual

hf - i would love to borrow it!!!


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jstar* 
angry octopus







quite a visual


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Wow, no May Mama talk today. Usually you guys keep me sane at work even though I haven't posted in awhile. Still just really overwhelmingly busy.

So, just thinking of you all...


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&L+1* 
Still just really overwhelmingly busy.










:


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&L+1* 
Still just really overwhelmingly busy.

So, just thinking of you all...









Yeah that to Els's Yeah that.


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Busy busy. A day full of running around. And around and around. In and out of the car and back in again.







:

And you know what the BEST part of the day was? Realizing (rather confirming) we are completely broke until the 15th. I don't know how I am going to feed the 5 of us for the next 11 days and it definitely looks like we are going to have to miss the International Potluck at Mia's school next week. Because we can't even afford to buy the stuff for greens and cornbread to contribute. Tears are welling up just thinking about it. Yeah..... good times.







:


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

omg, Meg, here's a







for you and I swear I have heard sooo many people bemoan finances in the last week-ish, myself well included, I am tempted to blame stars or universal movement of some kind.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

ditto on the crazy-business AND the finances, but Meg that really sucks- I hope you are able to find a way to go







.

teaching a 9am-4pm CPR/1st aid class tomorrow. Everyone better show up or I'll make less than I pay my babysitter.

KK,







yes, but the sugar (well, the cellulose) is made of air and water. Isn't that crazy?

tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiired. Dragging myself off to bed. Not looking forward to the 7am wake-up, or the bajillion wake-ups with babe in between. Nighty night!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fiddlefern* 
class tomorrow. Everyone better show up or I'll make less than I pay my babysitter.










: HATE IT when that happens. !!!

Up mega-early today to deliver a box I had spaced out about...only a super important box that had to have made it to it's place in this person's car by 7 am today.

I went to bed with the girls when I put Sol down and woke up around 1.30 am, went out and chatted with Viet who said that my u.s. phone and my cell phone had been ringing off the hook...I thought, who would be calling me so late at night and what for? One of my side jobs--she's doing a fair in the States and needed her product so we had gotten a huge box together to send to her (she's there now) and I had just forgotten about delivering it to it's recipient. !!! Thank all the gods I woke up to pee so that I got her messages, up early today to deliver said box. *phew*

Now, to youtube to figure out new dance move and present in class today. We're doing some stuff we're copying from the bellydance superstars (the tribal contingent). They are our idols.
Also having some pretty big stuff happening with a troupe member, the newest one who is a good person but also happens to be extremely individualist and a trifle snakey. Going to "confront" her on some speaking-behind-my-back issues. Never fun.
This is of course on top of the Bellydance Festival craziness which begins on Monday, continuing until the following Monday, so I may not be 'round these parts much. I will have Camp Bellydance happening in my house and I am psyched about that; all these lower-budget gals are crashing on my floor and that's always fun if not chaotic.
I am printing out flyers, programs, diplomas, sending some to the printer for more professional appearance, doing email and telephone promo, etc...
Plus, I have a renter coming in today for one of my houses, so must prepare and greet persons. Must prepare other house for renters from bellydance fest. Also, FINALLY GOT BOOKING FOR TIERRA ADENTRO (this may have saved my job) and that involves some workish stuff. I haven't done much to earn a paycheck from him over the last 4 weeks and that is pinching me pretty tightly.
So, how'd I fergit a lil box, you ask? Just add two fabulous if not terribly needy children on top of all that and the fact that they need to eat and stuff, and you have yourself one forgotten box.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Mega-hugs to meg. I hope you can go anyway!

els, I hear ya on the crazymaking boxforgetting whirlwind that is life these days. Here's a new one for ya: I was balancing my checking account, and in my records I wrote a check for $5.00. I remember this very clearly, because I was aggravated that I had to write a check for $5.00 because our pediatrician had mischarged us for our copay. Eh, whatever, it's a check for $5.00. But my bank says the check in question cleared for $61.29. Puzzled, I check my actual checkbook (I have duplicates, and this is why.) And I did in fact write a check to the pediatrician's office for $61.29. But I KNOW that bill was $5.00. So I called the billing department and asked them, "Is there a reason I would have written this check for $61.29?" They said no, considering your balance was $5.00. They are sending me the difference, so that's nice, but WHAT IN THE WORLD WAS I THINKING? How did I do that?? I just arbitrarily and without noticing, wrote a check for a completely different amount? I'm clearly losing it.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

WHOA DUDE. THAT is indeed weird.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Juice, were you paying other bills at the time? Is it possible your $61.29 cable bill or whatever got underpaid (i.e., you wrote them $5.00)? That is strange.

Els, I appreciate the breakdown of your life. It's always interesting to hear what minutiae others are dealing with. I am always amazed at what others are able to juggle, including myself.







: You rock, btw.

Ugh, Meg,







. I've so been there.

Fiddle, hope the class is going well.









I am cramming in some homework this morning while I have childcare then I get to spend the afternoon with my girl! YAY!

S.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

And I appreciate your willingness to read said minutiae! Basically, I figure if I don't write about what's really on my mind, I won't post at all thinking nobody cares. Which, maybe nobody does, but at least it keeps the mmf moving!

Yay for afternoons with your girl. I absolutely adore being a present parent when I am able to be.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i love reading the minutiae because why else love the internet except to commune with people who lead radically different lives than mine? i'm always amazed how much stuff we mamas can juggle.

and i hate it when that happens meg







except with us we don't know when the next check will be so that justs adds to the fun.

my minutiae: today i went to the 'fakory'. i got up WAY too early so i feel really tired right now. it is good work and i'm stoked. it felt a little crazy getting out the door and trying to pump, shower, get isaac dressed, make food, daycare dropoff, oops forgot my folder and had to go back home, pick up the boss and drive to n. portland by 9:30am







: and then getting on the freeway and realizing my fuel light was on! awesome. we did not manage to run out of gas thankfully

i'm on my own for 4 days while doug is in vegas. that exhausts me too although in some ways it is easier. i am totally fine with eating the same dinner 2 or 3 days in a row. he is not. see me not cooking







he was looking forward to a nice break from the family and then managed to call me 3 times in the first 8 hours he was gone








i haven't heard from him today though.

i'm craving something decadently sweet right now........hmmmmm


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

my new addiction: the dark chocolate covered almonds rolled in sugar AND salt from Trader Joe's. omigod







:

my minutiae: i am freaking out over not being able to get new lenses in my glasses without seeing the eye doc. i went in 2003, and prescriptions expire after 2 years? wtf???!!??? and the prescription hasn't changed, i can tell you that. it's just the lenses made of polycarbonate and the plastic has degraded and they are all whitish and foggy looking but it's not the wipe off kind of fog. and then talking to stupid people who can't explain to me why exactly a prescription for GLASSES (not deadly pharmaceutical drugs, people, GLASSES) only lasts for 2 years. sounds like CYA to me... i hung up on the poor lady from the eye docs office, too, because i am just stressing about this today. am i pms'ing? i think the cycles are coming back so it's very possible... or it could just be pre-winter hibernation freak outs...

water for tea boiling so i better go before marek tries to turn it off...

~claudia


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

My minutiae: I had 5 students (yay!) So made $100, paid babysitter $56, and earned $44 for teaching all day. Definitely worth it since I like the work.

Gee, Elsanne, just can't figure out why you fergot the box.  I'm glad you were able to get a booking for that big fancy place. I definitely couldn't handle a bunch of people crashing at my place at this time in my life.







10 years ago, I loved that stuff. Now I'm all about schedules and quiet in order to make life livable during the day with my kiddos. I'm kinda lock step about it because when they're fussy I can NOT deal.

Miss Juice- I like Sarah's explanation.









Sarah- hope the time with your wee gal was great.

Jess- I seriously could not do what you do with my partner gone. NO way.









TC-oooooooooooooooooo why can't they just use the old scrip? I mean really.

I am going to watch a movie with hubby rather than tackly the sticky stinky kitchen.









Toodles!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

this was posted on the mdc pdx thread and i just have to link it to you mamas, too.
http://ontheotherhandcolumn.blogspot...asteeding.html


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

SO HAPPY MDC IS BACK UP!

I really went through some withdrawals yesterday.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

me too!

We're off to an apple festival in a little bit! Happy weekend, all!!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Happy weekend back atcha! This is the calm before the storm for me. Starting Monday my world turns topsy turvy with curvy bellydancers.

Yay!


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Hey all,
I've been reading but not posting. DH has been out of town since thursday and it's been a little nuts. His mom and stepdad arrived on Tuesday and were supposed to stay until today to help me out. They ended up having to go home yesterday at noon because they hadn't packed enough of their various medications (blood pressure, diabetes, etc).

So, I didn't get as much help as I thought I would. I know, it's just a little over 24 hours, but, I had expected to not be alone, so I felt like it was manageable. Now, I've just had to realign my expectations. And, Annie didn't sleep well last night. She woke up at 1 and was a little more awake than normal so she wanted to nurse longer than usual, which would have been okay if she hadn't been flailing her head back and forth on the bed and crying because she couldn't find the breast! I almost lost it a a couple times and just had to sit up in bed holding her...I just can't take a lot of crying and very little sleep. It just grates on me...and I know it's unreasonable cause she's a little baby, but I think I was also feeling sorry for myself because my help fell through. Perhaps she's starting a growth spurt? I can't remember when those are.

Ugh. Anyway, my concerns seem minor compared to what's going on with some of y'all OY. Just don't have anyone here to vent to :smile

Better get going. A keeps sounding like she's going to wake up.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Just saying hi. Kind of tired. Kind of punchy. But at least the weather is good.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KKmama* 
Just saying hi. Kind of tired. Kind of punchy. But at least the weather is good.









:


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Well that minus the part about the good weather...


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Jacq- I had a similarly horrid night with baby up and wanting the boob and super-super-super fussy (or alternately happy and crawly, also annoying). Got MAYBE 3.5 hrs of sleep.

Speaking of which, he just woke up.

Toodles!


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Warning. Drunk Poster Alert.

Yes, that would be me.







We just got home from a winery event and I am semi-loaded. Not three sheets to the wind or anything, but definitely drunk. My DH became new best friends with the owner of the winery I work at and he also blabbed a little something to the wife about how I have "a lot of ideas... especially about event planning" so now the pressure is on for me to come up with a presentation about me being he event planner for the winery, an idea I came up with just last night during an impromptu how-can-we-bring-in-more money conversation I had with DH. So yeah.. now I have to present some real ideas. Blessing and a curse, all in one. That is soooo my DH. To the core.

Anyway, I have to put Jett to bed, but he is happily watching some kung fu movie right now. Oh, just came to me and put his sweet little head in my lap. Gotta go.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

What a great idea, Meg! How fun that youguys did something kind of fun.

Lazy Sunday morn here, ignoring nasty dipe that needs changing. Ignoring sibling squabbles.

Fern & Jacqueline---hang in there, sleep deprived, hard working mamas--ftr, growth spurts happen when you don't know what else to attribute things to. Then, it's teething.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

els: i just wamt to say that for some reason i noticed your "sunny san miguel" location and thought to myself, oh, that would be nice right about now... *sigh*

~claudia
in very rainy and wet oregon


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Ah, yes, the rain, I know it well. Alas, I haven't been anywhere but the desert for 12 (gah!) years now, which does NOT seem possible. I think I really love sunny weather. Hot, I'm not crazy about. Sunny, I liiiiike. I would like a little more moisture though, I think that'd be nice.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

yes very wet. i was just lamenting to doug that it hasn't even been doing: rain, sunshine for a day or 2, rain, etc. nope. just rain. or clouds all the time. gah. i've been here 10 years in january and still don't know if i can handle the rain







i'm a california girl at heart. i don't even mind heat.

heather - love the carrier! thank you







i got it saturday, put ebin in it right away, walked around, nursed with him in the carrier and laid my sleeping happy babe down for a nap! awesome. it's comfy. we have ebin's 4 month wbv tomorrow so i think i'll sling him instead of taking the big ol jogger. i can't wait to get the weigh-in on this chunker.

i did some very frustating sewing with velvet today. not so fun! i made isaac a black velvet pirate belt with a gold buckle and holster for his sword. and then made a black velvet vest lined with red stripe fabric (that was the exercise in frustration). it fits ebin







so now i have to make another one. and then make them both red striped pants. we bought this pirate bandana with fake pirate hair hanging off it. and isaac won't even wear it because it freaks him out but it looks realllllllllllllllly funny on ebin







i only tortured him with it long enough to take pictures







:

meg - you're funny







i'm glad you had fun.

jacquie - aww i hate the sleep deprived can't deal with crying feeling. and i know it well. like gritting the teeth and thinking GO TO SLEEP. nooooow. it is so hard too when they're crying and you know they just need to work it out because they don't seem to want to nurse. and you're just praying it won't take them very long!

ok. i don't know how i can be starving right now when i ate a large chicken and risotto dinner and TWO pieces of cake. and my stomach is growling. i better have a bowl of cereal







i love nursing!!!!!!!!!!!!! i wore my skinny jeans today. woo woo


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

jess--yay! glad it works...isn't the fabric adorable? Can't wait to hear his stats! Bought C's costume on ebay and just making E some black kitty ears and a tail---pirate costumes sound cute!

this prodromal labor bs is getting more than a little annoying. blah.

Meg--your post made me smile. Glad you two had some time out and glad as well that it will nudge you in a good direction re: job stuff. Go you!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Put me in the sleep-deprived club








Two nights ago Ethan was up to nurse at 2:30 (very common, usually no big deal) but instead of going back to sleep, he decided to hang out and chat for a while







and didn't go back to sleep until almost 5:00. Then last night, he had a mild fever and was extra-tossy and extra-nursey all night. He seems fine this morning, but I feel like









Heather, I'm starting to feel stalky...

I'm glad you had a good time, Meg! You weren't even shlurring your lettersh









KK,


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Awww, jus! Sorry about the sleep deprivation. That suxors. My baby is squatting next to me, being all cute gnawing a bagel with butter and brewer's yeast.
I'm posting because it may be a while before I post again...Camp Bellydance starts today...

I have so much to do and I just want to dink around online.

Last night I had another one of those "look around for jobs online" moments; they happen when I feel all economically unstable and desperate. I found a few that seemed okay, looking in Southern Oregon (Ashland/Medford area) and...where was the other place...oh, Utah. Ashland because it's sunny, and Utah is very beautiful, I love it there--anyway, I'm not moving anytime soon, because that exercise serves to remind me that it's not all that great being a full time employee either, it's always just a juggling act. I'm going to keep on keeping on here as long as economically feasible.

It's always been a back-of-my-mind plan to go to the States sometime when the girls are in school, long-term I was thinking high school-college age. We'll see. I just get desperate these weeks when there ain't nuthin'! Viet scrambled up $20 for some groceries, and it's just dumb to have to do that.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

juice: stalky? like celery?







:

heather:







REAL labor vibes when you need 'em...

els: happy hippy dancing!

now back to my squealer (i wrote squaler... maybe that's more appropriate???)

~claudia


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboClaudia* 
juice: stalky? like celery?







:










:







:


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

have fun bellydancin' this week! and my vote would be for ashland because we pass through there a lot on our way down south







that is, the next time you get the job search anxieties. mexico sounds like too much fun to leave

i'm sleep deprived today too. ebin will usually sleep 9ish to 4ish. he is hardly ever making it to 6ish now which i was REALLY enjoying a few weeks ago. last night he was up at 11, 2, 4 and 8! and did i sleep for 4 hours during that one stretch? no. doug's alarm went off at 6 and then mine at 7. i dragged my booty out of bed reluctantly after hitting snooze 20 times.

WELL ebin is 21 lbs 3oz and 29 1/2 inches long! he is so tall it is about an inch above the curves now. his height was about a half inch above the curves at 2 months so he is climbing in height %. in weight he is steady in %. mr big boy!!

isaac is not my favorite child right now







:

fuss fuss babe


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Suxors is my favorite word (not because everything suxors, but because suxors sounds so funny).

Another fly-by posting, sorry, but trying to keep up with *reading* y'all, at least. Who knew that having an extra adult around made everything so busy?









mwah mwah to everyone, thinking of you all. (And stalking baby feather...)


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

I love the rainy weather- there hasn't been nearly enough of it for me yet.







:. I know I'm crazy, but ferns love their moisture. As long as I get a peek of sunshine every few weeks, I'm good.

The fam and I just got back from a visit with my Mom up in Oly. It was fun and I got to nap a lot







.

Night night.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

TC,







now I have this mental image of celery stalks quietly peering around the corner to check on Heather.

Els, I hope you're having a wonderful, belly-riffic week.

jstar, ebin IS tall! Is he wearing 12 mo. clothes?

KK, suxors is just a good word all around. Fun to type, fun to say. Like 'Nefertiti', but way more useful.

fern, it makes me







to think of you absorbing all that moisture.

'Nother wild and crazy day around here. Heading to the office in half an hour (not dressed, Ethan not dressed, girls' lunches not packed, but hey, cup of coffee down and Maymamas checked in with) and then, joy of joys, I get to take our five year old to the dentist to get the *last* two cavities filled. Ughity ugh ugh. Good that we'll be home later than usual, though, as the city will have the water off until 5pm. Just to make dinner more exciting









Smooches!


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Stalk stalk...

"nefertiti"









Nothing suxors right now

mwah


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

mw appt uneventful--bah! But my doula stopped by a little while ago which was a nice surprise. Fall weather should return tomorrow---can't wait!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherfeather* 
jess--yay! glad it works...isn't the fabric adorable?

i forgot to say YES! it is the cutest fabric. i have a couple of yards of it just waiting for inspiration. i made ebin a kimono shirt with it and cut out a couple of the little rocket ships and sewed them onto tshirts for the boys. ebin's is now a crop top so it went in the too small pile. the kimono shirt was too small from day 1 unfortunately

ebin is wearing a few 9mo and up to 18-24mo depending on the item. he has short legs and a long torso so pants he wears small(er). i squeezed him into a 9mo sleeper last night and realized when i was needing to contort his legs to get him into it that it was probably too small! and i love that one dangit! i went through my basement boxes yesterday to dig out some bigger stuff.

he had 2 vax yesterday and was a little fussy in the afternoon. i couldn't tell if it was the shots or his cold. his stuffy nose is pi$$ing him off. he was really hard to get down last night....it took 5 attempts. but then he slept til 5:30. yay

this is how i feel about isaac right now --->







: he is SO difficult. doug thinks he needs counseling. i think *i* need counseling. i'm getting depressed about him. he had a screaming fit in the coffee shop yesterday which was just humiliating. and with ebin in the carrier i just can't pick him up and haul him out of there. and with dealing with some postpartum anxiety that just makes me want to stay home anyway...i really don't want everyone staring at me and my insane child. after that drama he kicked ebin in the face yesterday afternoon (!). more drama over dinner. and then this morning he's saying 'i dont' like ___' (our babysitter who just arrived.) nice. i really don't know how to deal with all this. wahhhhhhhhhaaahhhh (suxors!)

well i'm glad someone likes the rain ff














the gloom is not helping my badditude. i'm living for friday when it looks like we *might* see the sun.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Jess---- C is into the screaming thing these days too. The defiance is just







:. DH and I have agreed on having just one response to it and have been doing that consistently. Hasn't necessarily changed anything behaviorwise, but we're less stressed. Last night I had to put her to bed at 615pm!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

yeah we have lots of screaming NOOOOOOOOOOO at the top of his lungs. it is just







: it makes me feel better to hear he is not the only one doing that. i am really trying not to be adversarial with him so as not to get him really riled up but he will find things to be defiant about


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Allison is totally defiant right now. She doesn't have the same screaming fits that her sister had at this age, but I think that's because she doesn't have time. She pulls a completely different kind of attitude - much more mouthy, which I am sure she picks up from her sister, who, sadly, picks some of it up from me. So in response to the question, "Would you please put your shoes on?" Allison might respond, hands on hips, "NO! And I do NOT like it when you talk to me that way!" My fallback mantra is still "This is not a deliberate assault on my sanity." (it only helps sometimes)


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

yes, defiance over here, too. and combined with the selective hearing and the selective talking, drives me batty.

don't get me started on it because i am still grumpy over last night's not being able to go to my once a frickin' month evening meeting that i can't take the boys to because mr. 3 year old cling monster and mr. 1 year old too noisy and fussy around bed time and not going to take advantage of my too kind friends and leave 2 fussy kids who have to be awakened from a nap drive on the way to their house and bill has a double header hockey game during the exact same time... can you tell i'm grumpy?

not interested in solutions, just interested in grumping... grrrr...

but i just heard happy news that my good friend had her second baby just about a half hour ago via vbac and they are doing well. yay! new baby!

oh, and i just baked some cookies from a frozen box... mmm...

~claudia


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

hey, mamas. Count me in the defiant club here, too. G's favorite phrase to yell at me is "RIGHT NOW!" whenever I tell him no. DH and I are trying the calm approach "we don't talk that way to each other, if you continue you can go to your room" (which isn't a big threat since he likes his room mostly, but it allows him to reset. Most times, though, he continues to scream "RIGHT NOW!" which is lovely. Threw a tantrum at Vitamin Cottage a couple weeks ago, too. I agree with you, jstar, it's so much harder to manage while slinging an infant. Little things throw G into this mood...some days he's totally fine. Others, not so much.

Good news: G's stuttering seems to have stopped. Good thing since the office that takes care of that kind of early intervention never called me back after leaving two voice mails.

Also, I worked yesterday for two hours (I'm starting back gradual since A's bottle use is inconsistent at best). It went well. A slept the whole time! I'll just be doing 2 hours on Monday for a while to ease back in.

Went to LLL this morning and our leaders were sick, so we just sat around and chatted. I met a new mama who lives near us. She has a 7-month old and used our midwife. She'll be coming to our house on Friday for a little "play date."

I'm not feeling too well today. Got a tummy ache right after breakfast and have had a low (99.2) fever since. I tried to take a nap with A while G took his, but once she fell asleep, he woke up. I tried to put a DVD in and go back to sleep with her, but G kept coming to get me and have me "forward" it. I gave up on napping with A since I think I was disturbing her. My tummy feels a little better, but I still have the chills.

elsanne-we have been having those moments re: job hunting. Now that we've been here 1 1/2 years almost, we're hit with the reality of the high cost of living. Once we pay our mortgage and bills, we're really left with nuthin'. We love it here, but wonder how long we can live this way. I mean, we have no savings, it's all based on credit (which we usually pay off each month but even that has been hard). Quality of life is a real issue.

Also, stalking heatherfeather!


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

L's favorite phrase these days is, "no, I don't WANT to." He says it at least 30 times a day, I am not exagerating. (Jess:







s) And though I like the rain, I do NOT like the colds that come along with the rain. Both my guys have them too. W had a fever last night and slept in nothin but a diaper till it broke.

Feeding team appt today- L gained 4 ounces!!! YES!!! So we're weaning a bit more. Down to 16 oz formula for the week. He used to get 20 a night. We're still having to give him extra water down the tube because he won't drink enough, so at this point I'm guessing we'll be done with calories through the tube by the end of the year, but maybe not liquids. Anyone got very high-cal soup recipes that your picky toddlers like? That's what the feeding team is suggesting. (OMG, a food suggestion I actually like!).

Must get to my moldy cooler that I forgot to clean out from our camping trip a MONTH ago. Oops.









Stalking Heather...

ARgh, baby up AGAIN


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Fern: Cream-of-whatever soup. With real cream. Mushroom, Broccoli, Carrot, etc... Fry up onion/garlic in butter, lots of butter, mmmm, then somehow cook vegetables (steam them, maybe? Sauteed in same buttery pan? whatever), put them in the blender with a thing of cream and salt and pepper, mmmmmm.! Then, some homemade crusty bread with butter...oooh yes I can see this, especially on a rainy day.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

I make a mean potato-cheese soup that also has a couple of carrots in it. Same basic idea...saute onions in butter, add chunked potatoes, a couple of carrots and water to cover, and boil until soft. Then puree with as much milk or cream as you want, heat back up, stir in a cup or so of grated cheddar...mmm, mmm good.

Jacqueline - hope you feel better, mama!

Sooo happy for our friend with the vbac today! Hooray!

S.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Now I'm craving soup! I was going to suggest a creamy potato cheesy soup similar to Sarah's. Yay for more progress on the weaning! I still have to nag C to drink enough through the day half the time.

Nothing stalky to report upon atm. Up due to ^$&#[email protected]# reflux which I shouldn't really complain about because this is the first time this pg I've had that burning near aspiration kind of choking thing happen at night. Darn chocolate. I should know better!

DH was relieved that C wasn't the only "3" having issues of the







: variety. Bedtime before 7pm again tonight.

Okay...going to try to get back to sleep.....


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

ok you guys gave me some chuckles (i love you!)

it is definitely a touch and go mood thing. like all can be well and then boom! go verrrrrrrrry south. he was still on a bit of a tear today but bath and bed were pretty smooth. it's funny - last winter he hated footed sleepers and now he wants one every night. baby-like?







it isn't even cold tonight.

but 9:15 and they're both down so maybe i can chill for a bit. (i won't be surprised though if ebin wakes again. he has been doing the wash/rinse/repeat thing the past few nights)

i love bean and ham bone soups. or nitrate free ham hocks or bacon for fat. isaac won't eat very many soups. the only soups i can think of that he has eaten lately were chicken noodle, tomato bisque (because he thought it was ketchup soup), and amy's coconut with sweet potato.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i just read those stories to my dh and i think he's relieved too







i hope that acid reflux subsides. that is so uncomfortable

i forgot to say yay on the weight gain for L too!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

me again!









my mom tells me i once turned around to tell her 'i am not a dammit!!!' musta been around the same age







: and my mom is a puritan type. not a whole lotta cussin'


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

psychadelic!

The new mood minder makes me feel pensive.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Would someone explain the mood thing to me? I guess mine would be anxious/pensive/something of that vein...

I think everything is starting to hit me.







:

Also, I'm sitting here working on a dissertation to do list and a cover letter and resume (while dh is outside playing in the sunshine with the kids).

Re 3: Z was in rare form today. That's all I'll say.







:


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Look, I found a mood just for me.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Maybe our moods can rub elbows and melt some of that stress away. Thinking of you!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

they should have a mood called very very pregnant









i am psychedelic because i'm going to a tie dye party this weekend. i went to hanna today to buy a white pilot cap to dye. and i'm going to american apparel tomorrow to get white tshirts and onsies. i wish inexpensive plain white items for kids were more common....they're kind of hard to find. i don't really need to spend $14 on items at american apparel when this is my first time doing tie dye and it might not turn out that well. i think i'll get mens undershirts at freddies for myself.

this chesnut tree 2 houses down is 'ripe' and there are people with the longest poles in the world trying to knock down chesnuts right now.

i need to go pump to leave milk for ebin tonight. he is really grooving on the exersaucer now! at first he was kind of leaning but now he's up and playing


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Oooh, KK you're pink again! I read your post earlier and thought to self, "She's still blue." Humongous hugs for you, mama.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

my frustrated mood after the whole no-monthly-meeting-for-me situation monday night is finally melted away, so check out my mood now.







:

heather: so glad you are relaxed. can't wait to hear news of your new babe. can't believe this is your number three. wow. easy, breezy labor vibes to you when you need them...









~claudia


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Well I can guarantee no baby today.







My doula just emailed that she is going to be with a mom in labor today and I don't want a random back-up---so there!







My latest guess is the 18th---we'll see!









Quiet day here for a change. I think I'm going to peek in the cupboards and see what there is to bake. Pumpkin muffins w/ mini choco chips perhaps??


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Wait?! when did the mood thing start? I haven't been present because sweets is out of town and his lovely (not so much) mom is here "helping" if helping= doping your child full of sweets, ignoring all the house rules, and not communicating about anything. grrrr.

but I'm here, lurking today at least. mmf!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Ughhh. This school shooting has really got me in a funk I can't seem to shake.

I guess that's all I have to say. Ugh.


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Juice-This shooting thing is pretty close to you...







. We lived near Columbine when that happened, so I kinda know how it feels. Yet, I wasn't a mom yet, so these things hit me much harder now.

Heather, hope you found something fun to bake! So, you think another week? I'm anxiously waiting!

emmalola-Hi! Hope you and baby are good. Sorry about the mil "help." We had inlaws here last week while dh was gone, so I hear ya.

Why can't I change my mood? I tried, but it gives me no options. Do I need to have a pink name or be a senior member or something?!?

My fever went away after a pretty good night's sleep Tuesday. Don't know what was up, but I woke up at 2 a.m. to feed A and my bed clothes were soaked. I felt better from then on. Weird.

A woke up at midnight last night and then was a noisy sleeper/eater, so I didn't sleep so hot. My eyelids are so heavy...

G had lunch bunch today and it went well, I guess. It's weird for me to know that he experiences things of which I know nothing. For example, today on the way home from lunch bunch he said "mom, why do boys hate pie?" G said "I like daddy's birthday pie, but those other boys don't like pie." Then he started saying he "hated" other things, so my guess is they had a discussion today about favorite foods. He couldn't really explain the whole conversation to me. The teacher tells me he does well each time, so that's good. Still, I wonder what he talks about! I know many of you have had this experience at an earlier age, but since G has taken his time becoming "social" I'm just amazed at it.

Okay, gotta get the groceries put away since A is asleep (I think).


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

BTW, figured out the mood thing. It wouldn't show up when I used my Safari browser, but worked with Firefox.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

jacq- i think it is weird too. especially during this age where they can't really tell you about things. you just get a little glimpse of it from a question they ask. or isaac will sing a little song and i'll ask him if he learned it at school. sometimes i wish i knew more about what he's talking about (what went on) so i could talk about it with him. and i don't know *any* kid songs beyond twinkle twinkle. i think it is wierder now than when he couldn't tell me *anything* about what he did that day

remember he was all bent on binoculars? well i never made it to buy any and then a couple of weeks later we went to burgerville and he got binoculars in his meal. OMG the joy!







so then he takes them to school and mentions a kid T who he frequently tells me is mean to him. i finally get it - 'oh did T bring binoculars to school?' yep. there seems to be a love/hate thing going on with T. then he comes home and asks me 'mom what are these called?' and i say binoculars. he says 'not goo-goo goggles??' so now he keeps saying 'these are not goo-goo goggles!!'









the class is doing a field trip to the apple festival tomorrow. it isn't a school day for isaac but i think we will all join the field trip. sounds like fall fun!

EL - some 'help' there eh? how's the peanut? clingy lentil? isaac seems to have progressed from the clingy stage to pure rage about this whole baby brother thing. violence is escalating. (he even kicked the babysitter's dog last night so she put him in bed early.) she offered to read him a story and he said 'no i'll wait for my mom' he was "waiting" with his eyes closed when i got home









heather - are you worried this is going to be a 1 hr labor? how long was your labor with E? i'll put my bets on.....the 12th. i had a backup doula. it was kind of wierd but fine. she was there for all of 30 minutes of labor while i was pushing. but then she hung out with me for a while afterwards while doug went back home to get isaac and grandma.

ebin is taking his 4th nap of the day. growth spurt? i managed to sew a whole scallop-edged baby blanket from bend the rules sewing and do a gazillion loads of laundry.

i *think* we are going on our first voyage to the new ikea for dinner and basement shelves tonight














:







oh boy oh boy oh boy


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

j---I just ordered that book! Not sure how much time I'll have to sew when it arrives, but maybe sometime this winter! no hope of a 1 hr labor given my 36+/24+ previous ones! Maybe this one will be 12+









This baby also needs to wait because I have an appt w/ the chiro tomorrow morning!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i love it! i've made a purse, an apron, a curtain, and this was my 2nd scallop blanket. i really want to order the patchwork gift book that came out recently

ok i guess there isnt a 1-hr labor worry then


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

It could happen, says the student midwife.









Here is a random thing my DH found while searching for something completely unrelated: http://img134.exs.cx/img134/6163/gotmilk0lj.jpg

I went to IKEA tonight, too!!! But we just got home; we were there from about 7:30-9. How funneh.

I love it when Lily says something random and I have no idea where it came from. Weird, but funny. Apparently the other day she started a story, "This one time, in the 1980s,..."







I have no idea where she got that one. And she's started narrating her play in the third person. It is hi-larious. She will play the part of her doll or whatever, and say something in the doll voice, then she'll say, "...she muttered into her pillow..." or whatever. Too funny. I spend half of my time with her trying not to laugh out loud. Don't want to give her a complex or anything.









Alrighty. Time to hit the hay. Yawn.

Sarah


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

marek went to sleep in his bed all by himself tonight for the first time ever.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Sarah---eek!







Could happen....maybe not an hour, but surely quicker. That random language stuff is hilarious! C's latest is that everything is "when I was 2...." or "when E was my age...."


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Hey, just checking in. We have some friends coming over for a play date this morning.

I just talked to my dad. He's getting married tomorrow (for the fourth time since my mom and they were married for 27 years). This one is different, he says. Better be since he's now 71! Anyway, we have an okay relationship, but aren't super closer or anything. None of my siblings are able to attend the wedding, but his bride-to-be sent out invitations and everything. It's only her second marriage so it's a bigger deal, I guess! I called to tell him I'd be thinking of him tomorrow since I couldn't be there. And, now they've bought a home near Springfield, MO which is very far from Topeka, KS (where he used to live and my mom lives.) I feel like I won't see him much anymore, and I hardly saw him to begin with. That, and all the postpartum hormones that must still be going through my body made me a little teary. I honestly do wish him the best, but he doesn't have the best track record, obviously.

So, that was really just my digesting what's going on in my brain right now, but it just felt good to get it on "paper".

That's me today...so far!


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

oh, and for those of you who are closer to my end of the age bracket, today Kirk Cameron turns 37! I was one of those nerdy teens who had movie stars pics from BOP and Teen Beat, expecially KC, plastered all over my wall in middle school and HS. (This was before he got all into wacky Christian stuff.)


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Jacqueline-I heard that about KC this morning on the radio, too! I had to







'cause I thought he was the coolest thing since sliced bread back in the day.

KK, I just read OY and I'm thinking extra hard about you and sending you all the good things I can muster. Big Big







mama.

Heather, thinking thinking about you as you near the end of your pregnancy. For awhile I was thinking girl, but now I'm thinking maybe boy?

els and renae, how ya been mamas?

Been busy busy lately. Heading out of town this weekend so I won't be around till sunday night. hope you all have a fantabulous weekend!

PS, I'm hungry for Chinese or Thai food for some reason. Oh, and a new Japanese sushi place just opened here last week. Gonna have to check that out. Can you tell I'm hungry?


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Don't know about the school shooting. Not going to find out.







:
I'm in a pretty good mood about Al Gore winning the Nobel Prize.

Sherri, for me, Thai food pretty much equals "pg craving".









Jacquie's comment (every last word of it) made me giggle. And dude, I could have written almost every last word about *my* dad! (Except he's younger)

TC, woot on sleeping in own bed..

Heath, I'm still stalky anyway. After a super long labor, a 12ish hour labor feels like a 1 hr labor.









I talked with my old grad school office mate, and I actually feel much better about my diss. (I'm hyper-self-critical, she remembers that yes, I *am* actually smart, and said my advisor still speaks of my work--in positive terms.) But y'all... I think life is so busy that in order to work on the diss, no more blog. I think the blog will understand.







I'll try to be more participatory here... thanks for allowing me a moody week.







Okay... I *have* to finish the materials for applying for that one job...


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

kk---if I may say so, methinks the blog was a warm-up to the diss. --you sure can write passionately and concisely while sharing some pretty cool info. I thought of you when I watched Gore speak about the award today. I've heard more lately about PA offering more incentives for energy stuff---perhaps we may get some panels next Spring???

I'm still feeling relaxed, just tired and irritable as well. Lovely combo!







DH's bday is this weekend so I ordered us takeout Italian for him to p/u on his way home. No cooking for me, yummy food for us all..... Then we have to bake a choco cake later!

TGIF!


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KKmama* 

Sherri, for me, Thai food pretty much equals "pg craving".






















Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherfeather* 
kk---if I may say so, methinks the blog was a warm-up to the diss. --you sure can write passionately and concisely while sharing some pretty cool info.

TGIF!









:


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

heath: your dh's bday is this weekend? bill's bday is this sunday! wooohoo! (although i really could do with less of the libra scales weighing the options aspect of his personality)

kk: yay for good meeting! blogosphere will understand, yes. still thinking of your friend and her kids and so glad their custody sitch is set.

jacquie & elola: thanks for updates. i remember how hard it was for me to update people that first month after S was born. glad to hear you are both doing well despite diffcult family situation (elola). can't believe it was a year ago that i was snuggling my tiny little babe who is almost a toddler now.







:

did i tell you all that he has two more teeth? four total, still, but the weird thing is that these two new teeth on top are NOT the two middle ones, but the two on the LEFT side. it's ridiculously cute and weird and reminds me of our german shepherd we had when i was growing up whose ears leaned to one side.

must go find out what that noise is...

~claudia


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

oht-

in the mood for a long reply-ish post, but @ work w fussy/sleeping babe and tons to do. sick of kiddos w/ fall sickies- they haven't been all well in weeks. tg i'm still ok.

i'm feelin the mmf warm fuzzies- must at least say hf i always just assumed #3 was a girl- i can't imagine a boy, but we'll see

Oh and sherri i had to lol @ the rxn to kk

shhhhhhhhhh babe go back to sleep

ta ta mamas!


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Hey, look at me!
<----------------

I thought it would be fitting for me to have my 2000th post be to my MMF thread.









ETA: Any ideas for a senior title for me? I'm stumped. As you can see from my username, I'm not the most creative chica around. Help an unoriginal sista out?

Feeling lightheaded and a bit







: today and yesterday. Low blood pressure? Not sure what's up with me.

Thanks for all the sympathy about money woes. Things are much better this week (we got some unexpected income, plus some great news about tax money that is owed to us, thanks to our new accountant!







) and I can breathe again. Budget is still tight, but we are okay and getting things under control. *whew*

Today is grocery shopping and I am also taking Mia to pick out some tights and a leotard and some ballet shoes at the kids consignment store today. My mom has offered to pay for dance lessons and a bunch of her pals from school and playgroup are doing it, too. Starts on Monday. I can't wait to see her in her little dance clothes!









Sending labor vibes to HF. And hugs to anyone who needs them.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Meg the dance class sounds fun! Caitlyn took a class for a year that culminated in "The Recital" - it was super-cute and really fun. She didn't want to continue, though.

Thinking of Heather.

LOVE the new avatar, TC.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

happy birthday to bill! and yay for Marek sleeping on his own









mia will be so cute in her dance getup

i wonder about hf when she doesn't post daily









i went to my friend's wake last night. she passed away last week (age 39, ovarian cancer). quite a relief because she was very very ill when i visited her in august. so sad though. her daughter is already back in england but wow it is just crazy that she is really gone.

we are supposed to be going to church this morning in beaverton with our friend but isaac is still sleeping and i am still in my pjs and i think we would have to leave in the next 15 minutes. hmmmm.

it is nicely foggy this morning. i like it!

i am having INSANE postpartum hair loss. there are about 5 hairs left on each of my temples. i am really not digging this mega baldness and it shows no signs of slowing. argggghhhh.

i can't wait to undo my tie dye today. this is my first time! i'm scared it will look like poopy.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

OY OY OY....had an l&d adventure last night/this morning. needless to say I am home now w/ babe in belly and feeling not so hot. more later....


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Awaiting update, Heather!

I've been in belly bliss but OH MY GAWDS, it has been an insanely busy time. So very intense, so very insane, so very great. Lots of real fun had.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

COuldn't post in the other thread for some reason, so







s,







s,







s to Heather. Rest up, mama.

LOTS going on here. I will update later if I get a chance.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Hey mamas,

Quickie update: Today we had a lovely, leisurely visit with Jstar and co,







culminating in a beautiful walk during which unfortunately L got stung by a bee







. It landed on his hand, and he freaked out and put his hands over his eyes, squashing the bee against his eyelid. The bee did not like this. Poor I. was about as scared by the event as L. I got L some kid's Bennedryl, he enjoyed a drugged nap, and now seems to be physically better, though I imagine this won't help his fear of bees.









In better news, I have gone off all dairy except yogurt again, and it seems to have worked wonders for W. His happy mood is worth my sacrifice, I remind myself again.

He's a little TOO happy tonight- up and playing away over an hour past bedtime. Must do dishes. Ta ta.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

isaac has asked me 20 times 'why did a bee sting L's eye for?' we've talked about it at great length and hope L's eyelid is better. that was scary! i know isaac did get scared. he also kept insisting that he wanted to finish the walk, with L, TODAY. yet he didn't want to finish the walk with me. well, hon, L is not coming back today









bedtimes have been a lot easier around here lately with the sun going down earlier. oh it's dark! it must be bedtime!









i should be sleeping myself. oop i hear babe.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Well, I suppose I'll be the goddess o' the morning, but I really do miss my morning purple, Renae!! *mwah*







:

seeing the mw at 10am. quiet day, then music therapy for C this evening....


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Heather: Celery? Explain?

Fern: SUCH A BUMMER that L got stung! That's terrible.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

ask Juice...she started it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Heather: Celery? Explain?


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

duh it took me a bit to get it









awww isaac had a nightmare that a wasp flew at his window and 'broked' it. i asked if it came in and he said no but it woke up ebin too. and they both cried (they both did cry at 6am). i think we'll be dealing with some bee fears here too

ebin went down at 8:30 and woke at 11, 3, 4:30, 6 AND 9:30







: geesh. i crawled out of bed at 9:30 which is usually the time we arrive at school. ebin took several DEEP sleeping naps yesterday so i think today i'll be keeping him on his toes









i'm drinking a half caf latte and watching martha stewart before i get busy with some work that needs to get done. i love this mama life!

missing ms. purple here too. but i know she's got some major concerts on tap this week


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Heather, does that mean you're feeling stalk-able?







: Or, in the words of my 5 yo, "stalklish"?

Hugs to all the bee-traumatized. I hate them with a passion. Allison was stung by a yellowjacket earlier this year, on her thumb. She was in the sunroom, found it buzzing behind the curtain, and poked it with her finger. She cried for a while, and then her primary concern was, "Where's my bee?" Nuts, that kid







:

jstar, I'm still feeling the sleep deprivation too. Partly my fault (had to watch the baseball game) and then of course, the neighbor's dog was barking from 12-12:30, and then Ethan woke up at 4:30, which is normal for him, though he usually nurses and goes right back to sleep. Not today - we've been up since then, and I was CRANKY about it this morning. He was falling asleep in the car on the way to his daycare provider's house, and I was just







: I TOLD you to go back to sleep at 4:30, didn't I?

/







:


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Concerts on tap! How very fun and apropos.

I wish I had the mama life sometimes. I mean, no other money obligations besides good care of my children. That's the part that draaaaags me dooooown. I'm sure I'd still be dancing (teaching & performing for $$) anyway, though, which has been most of my work over the last month (yay!).

Juice, please 'splain, or should I have read thoroughly the posts from last week to get it?


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

to 'splain the celery...

juice said "i'm feeling stalk-y"

and i said, "stalky? like celery?"

and then heath put a pic of bunch of celery as her new avatar.

methinks she is feeling stalk-lish and wants to meet her new babe.

~claudia


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

AH! DOH! I knew this joke. Stalk stalk stalk...


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

els, I would NEVER make you read thoroughly







I was thinking of Heather, and mentioned that I was feeling "stalky" and then TC mentioned celery and then I had visions of produce creeping quietly around corners to check on Heath. And there you have it







:







:







:


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow, that's a lot of cross-posting!! (at least I had my story straight-lish)


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
and then I had visions of produce creeping quietly around corners to check on Heath.







:







:







:









:







:


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

yeah well this luxurious mamalife isnt' the most financially savvy thing. i logged on yesterday to see -$32 in the bank. transferred the last leeetle bit of money out of savings to get us back in the green. i'm hoping doug gets paid friday.

juice - getting up at 4:30 is tooo early. and i'm guessing you didn't get to go take a nice nap at your daycare provider's.

ebin is nap-fighting on the couch right now...shaking his head back and forth. no sleep no sleep shake shake. ah-ha! sweet slumber.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Really wanting Heath to just have that baby (as long as you're feeling well and rested, of course).







Like the celery.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
I wish I had the mama life sometimes. I mean, no other money obligations besides good care of my children. That's the part that draaaaags me dooooown. I'm sure I'd still be dancing (teaching & performing for $$) anyway, though, which has been most of my work over the last month (yay!).

I suppose that's a bit of a reality check for the rest of us. I love, love, love to hear about the dancing etc, but I wish things weren't tight for you.









Terribly sorry for L (and Beth) and Isaac (and Ebin and Jess) re the bee. I was *terrified* of them when I was small, too (and yes, because I was stung once).

Ferny, sorry about the dairy, but yeah, staying away is sometimes pretty darned effective.

I submitted my resume for that job yesterday. I'm practically having anxiety attacks about it... Just a lot of potential change, and I don't deal so well with change (esp. not so much at once).

In other news, L had her developmental evaluation this morning, and they've greenlighted her for speech therapy (and there's some thought that there's a little oral something going on, too, which has to do with her response to food textures and other stuff, but a speech therapist should be able to handle *that*). I'm not surprised, and I'm relieved it will be covered by the state program. But it's just one more thing, if you know what I mean.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

kk--- I was just wondering today as I was cleaning up from lunch...how L was doing w/ feeding/oral issues. Glad the ST services will be there, but totally get how it's one more thing. E is really stalling w/ weight/intake. When you have a spare second or two (ha!







) I might pick your brain OY about thoughts on that (normal toddler slowdown vs needing a calorie boost) or just feel free to ramble on that subject here.









My brain is total fluff today. Must go wake the girlies from naps and feed an early dinner (yay Annie's) and get to music....

I am totally over the nesting thing, but am making myself clean/re-order things anyway in hopes of tricking my body. Yeah right!







:


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

cross-posted to pdx thread:
so like 20 minutes after our friend nadine left our house with her girls, marek was playing with some toys and stefan tried to grab some and marek got frustrated and his modus operandi when he gets frustrated is to start flailing around and flop himself all over. so he did that and pushed stefan away and then sat down on his bum ON TOP of stefan's bum, pushing stefan's mouth onto the corner of the table. stefan's mouth immediately filled with blood and he was screaming. i took off all his clothes and got him in the tub so i could at least wipe away the blood and maybe get him to drink some water to wash away the blood so he wouldn't swallow too much of it and the bleeding slowed down. his lip on the right side top is swollen and he's got a huge blood clot over where he is working on his two new teeth, and the bang might have actually brought one of the teeth through the gums. i gave him some homeopathic arnica pellets crushed up to help with the swelling, and his mood is good. my stomach is all twisted up and i feel ill just thinking about it. marek definitely doesn't get the potential seriousness of what just happened, and that irritates me and makes me mad at him. bill came home while stefan was in the tub, thank goodness, and is watching them both right now while i sit here and breathe and type this.

i have a call in to our naturopath, who actually hasn't even seen stefan yet, and i think i will probably call our chiro since she has office hours tomorrow.

anything else i can do for him? he won't really let us see in his mouth and i don't know what else might be helpful homeopathically or otherwise.










~claudia


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Poor S!! Arnica is the only thing I can think of. Ouch. Ouch. Ouch. Hope he isn't in too much pain.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

OH, Claudia, how awful! I am reading now the "mom, jason's breathing on me" book (maybe you've already read it?) and it draws the line at harm/injury between siblings, the idea being to let the kids know that it is never ever okay to cause harm. Not sure how it could be transmitted to M so much after the fact, and there is a way to say it so that it's not about whose side you are on (the big message of the book).
Regardless, I think the medical steps you are taking sound like just the right ones.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Gotta go, but a quick hug for TC, and I hope E is ok in the gaining dept, and glad L's getting help but TOTALLY get the 1 more thing issue. KK I hope whatever is best happens with the job sitch. Oh, and jstar I'm SO sorry about I's being traumatized.

Peace out!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

TC!! I'm glad Stefan is OK. It's so scary - mouth injuries bleed SO much, and it's so hard to see what's going on. Sounds like you handled it more than well. Good thinking on the arnica - I never think about things like that until about three days later. How's everyone today?


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Saying







: today!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

yipes that sounds scary. how's S doing today? i like elsanne's suggestions. talk about it with M today when everyone's calm just in a 'we all have to be very careful around small guys because they can fall over and get hurt SO easily' that way he doesn't feel it is punative but you stress the gravity of it

i'm sure we'll have that going on around here soon enough

my fingers are crossed for the job kk. that would be a huge change but it might be fun and challenging!

i'm realizing very seriously that our trip to CO should not happen. i have a loan on my 401K that will be a distribution this year and i'm going to have to pay taxes and penalty next spring. so any money i get paid this year should probably go into savings for that instead of paying for a vacation.







: when did i get so responsible????? i *so* want to go but i know it would be foolish.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Wow, poor M!!!! Yes, blood from anywhere around the mouth is COPIOUS. I still feel scarred by a fall I witnessed at the playground a few years ago. I myself have a hard time when a sib is deliberately mean, esp. to a younger sib. (It's the way to get this mommy MAD.)

Jess, I understand the realities of the trip not happening. Would have been fun, though!









Ug, found out from a friend of mine (who was denied tenure last spring; she's basically got this last year on her contract to find another job) that her husband just got the axe, too. I feel terrible for her. (And I realize that our situation is not quite as sucky; we're 2 people looking for 1 job, while they're 2 people now looking for 2 jobs.) I hope this doesn't sound terrible, but no matter how bad things are for oneself, there's always someone who has it worse (translation: trying to get out of my pity party







).

Where's Renae? (Thinking of other lurky May Mamas, too. You know who you are.







)


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh, TC, I'm so sorry about the owies. I'm sure you're doing everything you can, so I won't offer any unhelpful advice.

just another quick update: the MIL is gone, gone gone! Toward the end she started saying things like "IF I ever visit again..." (instead of "when") and being generally negative about everything good in our lives. It was really hard for me and I almost, almost lost it on her at the restaurant the night before she left. She said some really nasty things to sweets also, so we're all just breathing a sigh of relief.

That is, until this afternoon, when my mom arrives. Yep, my mom actually moved here from Alaska, after a lot of talk. So my mom is going to be down the road and hopefully she's going to learn to be a helpful mom and loving grandma, although I have a feeling it's going to be a rough transition. I am keeping my fingers crossed.

The lentil is doing very well with big-brotherhood. He is finally learning to be gentle around the baby, and he frequently washes hands without even getting prompted just so he can hold the baby for a minute. The jealousy thing hasn't really been bad- mostly he just wants to get attention at the same time as the baby, but he's pretty good about delayed gratification so the peanut can finish nursing. He has been very clingy about the boobs, even though he hasn't nursed in a year and a half and doesn't even remember what it was like to nurse. He likes to touch and hold my chest whenever he can, and I try to put up with it to a certain degree.

The peanut is now 8 weeks! how did that happen? I'm starting to gear up again with the dissertation, although I don't feel really ready to actually put the baby in any sort of formal daycare so I can get some significant work done. We'll see how that pans out in the next few months. It would be nice if we could work some sort of plan that allows me to work without paying for daycare. money is getting tight with two niblets around, you know? Anyway, the peanut is smiling and makes this weird gasping sound that makes me think he's trying to laugh. He loves to swing in his swing and doesn't mind being held by anyone other than me. Such a relief. I'm realizing what a high-needs baby the lentil was in comparison.

But I have to go nurse, then shop for groceries, then meet my mom with some lunch. wish us luck!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Awww emmalola good to get an update from you and HALLE-FRICCIN-LUJAH about MIL being gone. UGH. Sounds awful, and I have had some pretty awful in-law things.

I sure wish I'd had time to come see you and meet the littlest legume.
Next time!


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

ugh, elola. Your MIL sounds like a real treat. My IL's have done some very very hurtful things to my dh, and I never understand how parents can treat their children that way. I mean, I wouldn't say such awful things to a stranger, let alone a son or daughter. What gives? I'm sorry you and sweets had to endure it.

Heath, I neeeeed to know where you got those bins in the background of the sweet vid of C on your blog. Please don't say Ikea, 'cuz I don't have one near me.









Thinking of you and hoping for the best in regards to the job sitch, KK!

TC, How's the little man doing today? I hope he's healing up well. Do you have a dentist perhaps you could see to make sure there was no damage to the tooth itself?

renae and ducette, where are you mamas?


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Sherri----doh! Ikea it is! Guess you'll just have to come visit! We use them for toys and recycling.

I'm over yesterday's pity party and ready to get the show on the road. My 'bet' w/ DH was for tomorrow, he says Saturday.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

little one is doing fine today. napping as i type, but will likely wake shortly. blood clot on gum is not quite so huge today as it was an hour after it happened, but it still looks owie. chiro appt this morning, and he's extremely nervous around new folks right now, and we haven't seen her in forever, so she invited us back to do a few short visits over the next few days, all billed under today's visit, just so we can keep him in a good mood about seeing her. it seems like he's gearing up for a growth spurt or maybe just completed one and is just getting used to slightly different lengths of legs/arms/body parts and is especially clumsy because of it. anyways, he's okay, but i still feel sick to my stomach about it all. i know he'll be all right, but i really don't know how to handle it with marek. i don't expect him to fully understand the gravity and seriousness and potential danger of the situation, but this pattern of frustration leads to flailing about is one we REALLY need to get out of. i realized much later in the afternoon that he really had to poop and was too busy playing to be bothered with going to the potty, and this was also the likely culprit of heightened reaction to frustration. like father and mother, like son, i guess...









okay, need lunch.

*mwah*

~claudia


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

yeah, where are renae & danile? Been missing you two...

TC-sorry about the owie. I hope it's all better now.

G has a runny nose today, so I'm hoping A doesn't get it (or me).

emmalola-glad MIL left and your mom is coming. we'd love it if my mom moved here, but since we're not too settled ourselves, we'd better hold off on encouraging her to move!

kk-good luck w/the job!

it's rainy here....

i'm typing one-handed while on the phone listening to my sister talk...


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

oh and forgot to mention that the chiro said that if he did damage the tooth(teeth) and/or the nerve(s), we likely wouldn't know until a few years from now anyway, so although dentist seems like a good idea, won't help much.

needy babe

~c


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi loves-

I'm sitting here at the hospital, on call. I have to figure out how I'm going to sleep here and actually get any rest. It's so _loud_ here. Makes absolutely no sense, if you ask me. Shouldn't L&D be _quieter_ than other floors??

Heather - I'm rooting for tomorrow!

KK - thinking of you and potential big changes. Exciting, scary stuff, mama.

Claudia - glad things are getting better for little bro. Those things are really scary. So glad it wasn't any worse.

Good to hear from you, emmalola, and you too, Jacquie. A big hi to everyone else, Sorry I have been MIA a lot lately. Life is so crazy. I keep saying that every quarter, but I think this quarter is truly the worst so far. I actually have to schedule in sleep some weeks.

I think Lily is reacting negatively to my being gone a lot. We've had to do some creative childcare because our nanny is now in school, too, so often Lily will have 2 people come over in one day, and often one parent is working in the evening, too, so she's not allowed to "bother" whomever is working. She often gets ornery and argumentative as soon as I get home, when she's been perfectly great all day. It makes me sad, but I keep telling myself it won't be forever. It has been a long time, though. I do have all day tomorrow with her. I just hope I get some sleep tonight!

OK, love to all - I'm going to go take a nap before anything else happens.

S.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Ugh, Sarah-Lou, I know that swift-change-of-behavior-once-mama-arrives. WE get that a lot here.

Hang in there, and try to feed and nourish the relationship as much as you can. It's a hard time for all.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i'm awaiting a landscaper. yay! i hope he can help with our current state of disarray. i'm also awaiting the windstorm.

that sucks sarah







it's hard. when will you be graduating?

i'm kind of surprised it is loud in L&D because i thought it was surprisingly quiet in the room when i stayed there. like i would expect to hear a lot of screaming and/or commotion but i didn't hear much of anything. are they expecting you to sleep in some area where you can hear everyone in the halls?

ebin mr. so far easy baby is getting harder to put down at night. and waking more. he just doesn't succumb to the newborn sleepies like he used to dangit







:

kk - you *are* lucky you're 2 people looking for one job. stressful but manageable!

i haven't done a whole lot of work this month. i *could* be doing some today. (i should). but i need to work on halloween costumes after the landscaper visit.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Where's that baby????









EL, I think you're in a race with Heath for "dealing with the most ornery relations" prize. (Winning this category is no prize...)









TC, just be glad that whatever potential damage it is, it's to a BABY tooth. (Small consolation, but still...)

Wave to Jacquie, Sherri! (Lurkers: I know you're out there.)

MCSB: I think you're getting "punished", and I'm sorry. Are you going to be *done* after this year? I know this isn't much consolation (my skill today), but it seems like kids this age are way more adaptable than older kids. Translation: Lily may not like your busyness now, but it could be worse later!







:

(I'll 2nd that it was super quiet in L&D--also PP for me.)

Ug--the dh of my friend, the guy who got the ax... he got zero severance. *Nice.*







: Looking a lot more rosy around here after I heard that. Still haven't heard from the firm, and of course I'm antsy when the phone rings, when the mail comes, etc. Sent inquiry about teaching microbiology again come spring. Dh and I are really talking about all the options, all the flexibility, incl. each of us working part-time (the biggest benefit to me teaching is being able to buy into to group-rate benefits). Part of me is really freaked out, but we're very stable, so it could be a good transition to better things.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Baby is staying put for the foreseeable future it seems!


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

jstar, I was at OHSU L&D yesterday. Very loud.

Thanks for the words of wisdom, everyone. KK, DH and my mom both keep telling me the same thing - that it is hard now, but it is better now than when she's 6-12 or whatever. I hear that, but it doesn't make it easier for *me* right now. I graduate in June, and hopefully then my schedule will be more sane. Depending on what type of job I get, it may be a 9-5, or may be a typical mw schedule with a couple of clinic days and either 1 or 2 24-hr call shifts a week. Some practices do 12-hr shifts, too, so that would mean more days but no 24-hour chunks.

Hoping for easy quick baby vibes, HF!

S.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

yes, my thinking exactly.

found the coolest dresser on CL for the beach house. went to look at it today and gave them a deposit and going back to pick it up saturday. woohoo!

now if i could only score some bunk beds before other people keep snatching them up before i can even call about them...


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KKmama* 
Wave to Jacquie, Sherri! (Lurkers: I know you're out there.)




You love me, you really REALLY love me.







:







:









Not much going on here. Katie's class took a field trip to the apple orchard today. We rode on a hayride. I can't remember the last time I rode on a hayride! We had a great time, and bought lots more apples, even though we have a bag already in our fridge. My dh makes the best applesauce, so I think I might have him make some this weekend. We've already made apple crisp a few times this year, but I love it so much we'll probably make more.

It's my good TV watchin' night.







Grey's Anatomy, ER. I'll turn into a vegetable!

Boy, do I really have nothing better to say, I'm talking about my TV night?







I'll make you sorry you ever pulled me out of lurkdom, KK!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Sherri---have him make a nice chunky applesauce and I'll send you my yummo muffin recipe! And then send some here!









Off to watch the red sox and hope for the best!

claudia--we so totally need beach house pics one of these days!


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherfeather* 

Off to watch the red sox and hope for the best!

Me too! I have a feeling Juice is not rooting for the same team as us though!







:

What's this about the muffin recipe? Will I be privy to its secretive yummy goodness?


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KKmama* 
TC, just be glad that whatever potential damage it is, it's to a BABY tooth. (Small consolation, but still...)

meant to quote this earlier, but apparently i was too distracted.

and the "yes, my thinking exactly" was supposed to go with this quote.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jacqueline* 
yeah, where are renae & danile? Been missing you two...

Awww! Thank you! I'm here! Lurking every couple days and too exhausted to really type anything back. I might get some sanity back over the weekend (All my papers get turned in tomorrow..) so I'll try to pop in and say a real hello then.

Bees and crabby siblings and money troubles...







: I wish they'd go away for everyone. Until then- HUGS for all the MMF and even I'm getting stalky Heather.







I feel deprived of my MMF and I find myself randomly sitting in biology thinking "I wonder if Heather is in labor right NOW."







Ahh I'm too sad.







:


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sarah'sMama* 
Me too! I have a feeling Juice is not rooting for the same team as us though!







:









nobody understands the pain of a Cleveland sports fan.

I







you all anyway









I had a bunch of other things to say, but they evaporated as I relived last night's loss.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

But we all know that the Rockies are going to win the World Series. I'm just rooting for the ALCS to go to 7, so the opposing team is tuckered out and the Rox are well-rested.





















Is that tomato a strike?)


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Checking into to say I have NO idea about anything sports related. And I love love love the fact that John doens't give a crap about it either.







:

Have you guys seen this? Soooooooo cute and sweet and funny. I especially love how the daughter creeps into the frame at the end. Totally appropriate.









We've all be sick here all week. uke














Lurrrrrrrrvly. I am finally feeling pretty good today, but it's been a long week.

Due to said sickness, I read all the posts this week, but honestly, they didn't really stick in my foggy brain. Forgive me.

I do know that HF has not had the new babe yet, so I guess I'm not _that_ out of touch.







FWIW Heather, I'm thinking..... the 26th. Mark your calendar.









Did I mention both Mia and Jett are going to be tigers for Halloween. OH THE CUTENESS!

We are actually going to an adult Halloween party on the 27th. I guess that means we should dress up, but neither John or I are that into dressing up. Any easy, cheap costume ideas?







:

Gotta hop in the shower.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Checking in.... Made DH stay home this morning, but then a whole lot of nothing interesting so he's at work now. Went to the chiro this morning which was lovely and proud of myself for not smacking the old lady who had the nerve to say "Are you looking forward to twins?"







:

Go Sox! (but yes KK...those darn Rockies are playing far too well!)


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

doug was rooting for cleveland.

i'm crazy because i booked him a flight to amsterdam last night. it was free (the miles i was going to use for colorado but it's a blackout time for free flights). i think i did it because i *wish* i could go somewhere unencumbered and i know i wont; be able to for at least 2 years. he is so freakin excited. he couldn't really believe i did it







he'll be going with our friend who used to live there so he'll probably only have a couple of nights in a hotel if their dates don't overlap exactly. i'm so nice!!








now i need my mom to come up that week

i need to go brush this huge dreadlock out of my hair and take a shower.


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KKmama* 
But we all know that the Rockies are going to win the World Series. I'm just rooting for the ALCS to go to 7, so the opposing team is tuckered out and the Rox are well-rested.





















Is that tomato a strike?)

















:
though I grew up an AL fan (my brother is way into sports). I'm not a huge sports person, but I do enjoy jumping on the bandwagon for championships and such!

jstar-I wanted to second your hair loss woes. I'm losing gobs of hair every time I shower...I seem to be losing it earlier than with G. I've got loads of hair to begin with, so I'm at no risk for going bald. But, it's annoying. I'm finding my hairs all over the place!

Halloween: G is going as a fireman (if I can borrow the outfit from our neighbor, that is). I wish I could sew something cute like many of you have talked about...just isn't one of my skill sets!

heather: thinking of you and those last days. I just hope you're keeping comfy!

meg: sorry you've all been sickly. That's no fun.

okay, A is now fed, so I better get into the shower while I can. We have to hit the grocery store today...not much food in the house.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

I have to agree, the Rockies are on a big roll, it's going to be tough for anyone to stop them. I'm still pulling for a Rox-Sox Series.







: In order for that to happen, Boston needs to light a fire under the arses of the bottom of the batting order. Seems the same ones are keeping them alive in the middle.

Meg, so sorry to hear about the sickies. That truly is a big fear for me, the whole fam coming down with that. Glad to hear you are all on the mend, though.

Heath, hope you are staying quasi-comfy while you wait on the twins, er, I mean baby.





















:

You da'bomb Jess for booking your hubby a trip like that. Wanna marry me?







: Is the trip coming up soon, or somewhat far off?


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

he's going in january. that way if we can swing CO in march there will be a decent break between the 2 trips. i *really* want to go to CO but it will be totally last minute if we have the fundage to do it. i should give it up but i have an overdeveloped sense of entitlement (aka spoiled) so i'm having a hard time giving up the idea







i'm really into the idea of spending hardly anything on christmas this year though.

jacquie. unlike you i AM half bald to begin with. you're lucky you have hair to spare


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

i am sooooooooooo not into baseball. thank g*ddess i don't live in new york anymore, and thank beelzebub i'm not dating that crazy mad yankee fan i dated in high school... yeesh...

jess: i miss you. wanna come play? or can we come play at your house? oh wait, you're still going to try for halloween fun next weekend, right?

fiddle-y: i miss you, too.

and sarah: since i'm spreading the love around the pdx peeps, i miss you, too.

hella, i miss all y'all. (i have never in my life ever said that before, ever. where did that come from?) i hope i'm not incarnating britney or something...

my lunch is getting cold, but i just wanted to do a shout out to ya.

*mwah*

~claudia

p.s. els: as a former pdx peep, i think you deserve your own "i miss you".


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Aw, Clauds, it really is somethin' sweet to be missed.

Meg, I am sending much strength to you because being sick is NO fun, and tending to other sick people is even less so. UGHHHHH

Duce- To be preg, and studying, must be really friccin' hard. Hats off to you!

Heather, nice of you to not smack that woman, Here step aside and I'll do it for ya *thwack*

Sherri, yummy chunky applesauce! Mmmmmm!

As if life were not exciting enough, I had a miscarriage today. Yeaaaaaah. Complete with IUD, all caught in a Diva Cup. Bleaaagh.

I was expecting my period on my trip, and it never came. Over a week ago (about 6 wks late) I began spotting, lightly, and yesterday it came down great guns, and today a little lighter, no biggie, some clumpies, nothing crazy. I was downtown today and I cleaned out my diva cup before walking around downtown putting up posters for yet another bellydance workshop I'm organizing, nothing huge there. But soon afterward, I began leaking ALL. OVER. THE PLACE and I was like, whoa dude, obviously I did not put it in right because I couldn't be leaking this quickly after insertion. I am wearing black pants (thank GAWD) and they quickly became totally sopping. I was near an apt. I manage so I ducked in to change the thing, and when I pulled it out I saw the little plastic arm of the iud, and great clumps of stuff totally overwhelming the diva cup. I saw like formed things (vs. blood clots) and called Viet, who came right away, and together we inspected the contents and there was a fully formed sac, about 2.5" diameter, and a large clot almost as big. Of course no identifiable baby but I calculated I was about 8 wks pregnant. Totally interstuck (which isn't a word) with the IUD, which I washed off and kept.

WEEEIRD and now a little emotional, a little hormonal, totally glad to not be pregnant of COURSE.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

awww, man, Els! I'm so sorry to hear 'bout that.







Even though it wasn't planned or an ideal situation, it's still so sad when it happens. I hope you're feeling ok. Big







coming your way from me.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Dudes. I didn't even know you all were talking about baseball until TC said so. Is it still baseball season? I am so clueless. And glad of it. Doh.

Good clinic day today. I may talk about it all sometime OY. Kind of major stuff sometimes. But I think I might like working there someday.

Love to all y'alls.









Sarah


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Elsanne. Did you even suspect you might be pg? The way you described the event was really trippy. I'm so sorry you went through that, even if you are glad you are no longer pregnant. Wow. Big love coming atchya.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Oh Els, cross-posted with you as my message was open forever. I'm sorry to hear about that! It is big stuff to go through even when not suspecting or desiring. Hugs to you.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks, youguys are right on: it is so strange, and so sentimental, even though a relief.
So, to top off this fine day, strangely enough I'm not about to break, quite yet, because maybe I'm in "hold it together, elsanne, HOLD IT TOGETHEEERRRR" mode, Sol wakes up and cries (highly unusual) and I think, oh shit, she's peed the bed, *sigh*, and I go in and she has vomited ALL. OVER. the bed, and she's bawling, it's in her hair, her clothes, etc....happily Amara does NOT wake, because Viet has left the state to take his father to Mexico City for medical treatment as of two hours ago. So, miscarriage-weakened self hefts very heavy 3.5 y.o., soothes, undresses, cleans, makes chamomile tea, holds until she falls asleep, holds while she vomits again (in bucket), cleans up, calls MIL who cannot come 6 blocks over to help, finally putting Sol on the foot of the bed while cleaning up grossness, happily Amara still does not wake, put very thick towels and blanket on top of wet spot, and tuck Sol back into bed and all is at peace at the moment. Sol does not have a temperature, so I think she has cleansed.

Wish me luck, everybody, and I know tomorrow is a new day, and should be better.
We have a show in Leon tomorrow night (2 hrs away). Ugh. Pray for healthy kidlets, for the Show Must Go On.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Elsanne,

I am so sorry! If it were me, I would be both very glad I wasn't pregnant any more, and very much grieving the baby-that-wasn't. I am glad Viet came over to be with you and help you examine the miscarriage contents. He certainly has some redeeming qualities. (((((







s))))

I am missing Lisa. I know she's insanely busy, but I really miss her posts.

Dh and I have been talking about the profound differences in the babyhoods of our two kiddos. I recently had to look up W's development in the Dr. Sears book, because I was feeling like I had a genious on my hands. No, I have a normal 8.5 mo baby. A bit ahead in physical development (he's climbing stairs quickly, and getting up on short furniture too), certainly doing well with his verbal stuff, but pretty much normal.

I remember other people reassuring me that though L couldn't say much, he understood plenty. Now I am sure that just wasn't true. It is so clear to me that W totally understands a lot. Dh and I feel sad for L's babyhood, and wonder if we could have done something different, if the failure to thrive is what caused his language and social and (at the time) physical delays. On the other hand, dh and I recall that Dh also had language and social delays, identified much later (early gradeschool). Sure L may struggle in school, but I'm sure he'll be in a mainstream classroom, and I'm sure he'll do just fine as an adult. After all, Dh is now my boss.









I worry a little about what it might be like for L if he is struggling in school while W is in advanced classes. I know it was often hard for my siblings to be compared to me (I wasn't super-bright, just incredibly driven and perfectionist).

On the lighter side, I am LOVING this crazy, energetic, into-everything, social baby I've got in my hands. He is definitely the harder kid right now- L is a breeze by comparison. And I am also enjoying L. I am enjoying his budding vocabulary and imagination. He tells me things about his picture books, "Big Bird wants to eat some chips. He is scared of the elephant. He wants to sing a song"







.

OK, it's almost 9:30, I have at least 2 hours of work to do here at the group home, and W is STILL AWAKE. Argh. GO to sleep, baby.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

How is everyone doing today, els? Thinking of you and sending you some zen.

Fiddle, it is astounding the difference between your boys. I have to say, though, I feel such a sense of pride when I read of how L is flourishing. I am proud of him for all he's come through, he's a warrior. And I'm proud of you, for all you have been through with him, and continue to do. You are such a role model to me, how you are able to advocate for your child, and you seem to me as such a gentle and loving soul and mama. even though your life is crazy busy, your posts are full of concern and love for the rest of us. So often I get wrapped up in my own life and don't feel so in touch with the needs of others. You are an amazing family.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Elsanne---*huge hugs*


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Sherri-





















And I've been feeling like most of my posts have been pretty me-centered lately. I suppose we often feel like other people handle life with more grace than us. I certainly have had times where both kids were just SO hard for me to deal with, and I look at other moms and think, "they are so calm and kind to their kids and I yell too much- how do they hold it together?"

Oooooooh thinking of Heather. Stalk, stalk, stalk, stalk.

I think I'm going to light a candle- I could be totally wrong, but I just feel the need...

Nighty night all!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i've got lots of halloween candles burning and i was thinking of heather and baby feather today.

wow elsanne, wow. you must have twenty thousand emotions. more







from me and you're amazing for your ability to go on with the show! i hope sol feels better.

fiddle- i think L is talking so much now. and W's repeating is fun. isaac wasn't a big talker so i wonder what ebin will be like

we're watching natural born killers in spanish


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Natural Born Killers in Spanish?







:

Fern, I too feel that way about how everybody else does this multiple kid thing with way more grace than I do. I think we're wrong.
And I'm totally pleased for you that you are enjoying your sons so much, and enjoying W while the comparison helps you learn more about L. You are a remarkable mama.

BAck home from teh show, utterly exhausted but happy, it was a great show. The drummer from DJINN (which is like,







tribal god band







, from NYC) was in this show organized by a woman who is giving a workshop organized by moi on Monday/Tuesday, they are in fact an item, and well, jeez louise. I think some of the best feedback we got, one I will carry around for a while, is that he said, I'm going to go back to NYC and tell people, hey, there's tribal in Mexico, and it's awesome!








: oooooooh I'll hold onto that one a while!


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

elsanne-I just wanted to give you a







also. What a crazy story. It's totally okay to feel two opposite feelings at once, you know. You're in my thoughts.

fiddle-very cool that you're having such fun with both kiddos. It is amazing to see their personalities unfold.

heather-hope you're doing okay!

we got our first "snow" last night, but the roads appear to be clear. It was really just a dusting. I'm not quite ready for winter yet, though. I like fall!!!!

okay, this is church day, so I best get in the shower while A is still asleep. Oh, I think she might have G's runny nose from last week. Let's hope it's as short-lived as his was.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Snow?? Eek!

Go Sox!

Well at least I slept well the past two nights---that's something to cherish!







DH took the girls to church solo this morning and I'm just relaxing. I think we might need to go to the mall to walk later. And the walk some more. Or something!

C wants to bake cookies today so off to find a pumpkin recipe...


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Poll: Do y'all think the littlest feather is going to wait until November for his/her debut?


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Drive by post:

Majorly stalking Heather.









Major Hugs for Elsanne. I am so sorry for your loss.

Missing all you mamas and wish I could type more! GOtta get the kids ready for church!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

things i forgot:

claudia, i miss you too! we are coming to the spooky party. but we could still plan a play day for early nov or something









so i went to a passion party on friday night. i don't really care at ALL about enhancing my sex life at this point







: but i wanted a night out







so doug headed off to pizza with the 2 boys in tow to meet the husband and kids of the party hostess. i thought YAY! such a big step for him. and then ebin cried the whole time and was tired but it was too noisy for him to sleep. (it was a frenetic chuck-e-cheese kind of place - pietros) and he wouldn't take the bottle. doug didn't manage to eat and i think he got pretty flustered. he told me last night these ladies offered to help him and hold the baby for a while. i said next time let the kind ladies hold the baby while you EAT. because then you can just deal so much better.

so i was all excited only to realize he probably won't be heading out the door solo with the 2 boys again for a while







oy vey

my mom is coming tomorrow and she'll be babysitting ebin a couple of days next week while i work. so i wonder how that will go..... she's kind of like doug in that department (low confidence). his mom on the other hand wouldn't care if he screamed for 5 hours straight. she'd just handle it.

halloween costumes are done! phew







doug said they look like bad waiter costumes







greeeaaat. ha!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Jstar I remember that phase with Amara/Viet, it was rather ball n chain for a while but now he handles it. Took until about a year old-ish for Viet. Ball n chain in that he refused to do it after the first hectic time like you describe.

Recovering here with my gals, viet still in mexico city and we're starting to go stir crazy although the last thing I want is to leave here. I should say, Sol is starting to go stir crazy. Poor thang.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Sol is really loving the IKEA train set(s) we brought back. So am I.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

back from night & day at beach house. went to take pics, as i remembered none of you have seen it yet (except jess, who saw some pics on the real estate flyer on our kitchen table when she was here last) and our frickin' battery on the digi was dead!!!>???!!!??? wtf????!!!????? bill said he just charged it the other day, which was probably last weekend, so gotta wait until i go out there again, although that may be in a few days, as we have to get the heaters looked at before cold weather starts in earnest so we don't burn the house down. we turned one on after cleaning them all a week ago, and it was stinky, stinky, burning stinky. and another one, the thermostat wire broke off when bill was cleaning it last week, so that one doesn't even work. ah the joys of homeownership. not!!!

ok, gotta snuggle the man 'cause he's feeling neglected.

oh yeah, and my cycle started today. first time since mid dec '05 before i got pregnant with S. i had a feelin' it was comin'.

els: sad for your loss...







s chica...

more tomorrow.

~claudia


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh, elsanne. I'm so sorry for your loss and for the yucky pukies and everything else. I was sitting here, just thinking about how sad/wierd/yucky that must have been. boo. (and also rethinking my plan to get an IUD!)

We had a pumpkin carving party on Saturday as an inaugural event for my new mom's group. 10 families, lots of kiddos and pumpkin guts everywhere. We even had two new moms come, and they had a hard time covering their horrified looks when the 3 and 4 year olds formed a dogpile in the middle of my living room. Somehow I've become immune to the sight of a pile of writhing limbs, as long as they don't have shoes on. you know? How far we've come. Anyway, it was really good and fun and low key.

heather? now? now? now? no wait... now?








:

TC- neglected man? he and sweets could bond a little. let's just say the baby is two months old and....


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Still here!







Soon I hope!








at the thought of pumpkin guts everywhere!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

: elsanne. What a rollercoaster.







:

mmm... pumpkin guts.

And fine, Go Sox.









*mwah* I'm off to work.


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Pumpkin guts! Doesn't get better than that!







EL, I love the dogpile. Were the new moms, "new" moms? I remember some of the things that used to freak me out, or things I thought I would "never" or "always" do with my kids when I was a new mom.




























:







:







Those were the days, eh?

HF, thinking of you, as always. Hope you are comfie and relaxed.

Jess, bummer about the botched guys night out for your DH. I have to admit, I am always impressed with guys taking the kids OUT with them, because DH doesn't really do that (not with babies anyway, he does now that Jett is an 18 mo old lil dude), but then when I hear stories like yours, I know why my DH never did that. He's can handle the fit, but he would rather do it without all the eyes on him. Oh... and you didn't mention, how was the pleasure party? I went to one yearrrrrrrrs ago and it was fun, but I wasn't impressed with the selection.







: They seem to go heavy on the flavored and/or warming lubes, which give me a yeast infection just looking at them. Ew.

Els,









FF, I loved reading about your comparing of milestone. John often has those kinds of reactions, since Sultan's development was so much more delayed than Mia's or Jett's. Sultan didn't even walk until he was over 2 years old, so there was not as much uncertainty about how delayed he might or might not be, but it's still glaring when you see your other child(ren) walk at or before 12 months. And you know.... you can add me to moms who feel like everyone does it with so much more grace than I. And honestly, I often think of you when I am having those thoughts. This is why I think it's valuable for women to share the way we do in our group, because otherwise, I think it's too easy for all of us to walk around with those self-criticisms, seeing everyone else as doing it better, but the truth is, we are all struggling in our own ways.









TC, despite the joys of homeownership, I am still super jealous of you and your beach house. We went camping in June, but other than that, it's seriously been 2 years since we took any sort of vacation, even just a weekend somewhere, and even that last trip involved a funeral, so it wasn't exactly a joyous getaway. Anyway, can't wait to see photos!!!

Sooooooooo, I am the only one of the MMFs who doesn't go to church?









Men feeling neglected? Bah! Work it out, fellas. (Sorry, I'm fresh out of sympathy for neglected men.







: )

Relaxing day planned here. John is likely staying home from work, Mia has school and then this afternoon is her first ballet class! (She was barfing last week and we had to skip it.) Will post a photo, for sure!

Adios, muchachas.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

No, Meg, I don't go to church, either. I am cyclically a interested in doing the UU thing, but it hasn't happened yet. Not a priority at the moment. Maybe when I get out of school.

Hah at pumpkin guts. Sounds fun. I wish we were all closer so we could have an IRL mamas group with all of us. I totally remember having a 4-mo-old and watching with horror the toddlers/preschoolers running beserk at playgroups. Now I do only have one, and she's a pretty gentle girl, but I still have a much higher threshold, for sure...









I've always wanted to go to/host a passion party. I hate the flavored lubes, too. But I'm always interested in pretty toys...







:

Claudia- sorry to hear about the heat sitch. I can't wait to see pics! Sounds like a great place.

In our old house news, DH finished the concrete footings on the south wall of the basement, so no more house jacking for a while! Yay! This means that we can, theoretically, start putting in the floors and do the bathtub wall...not that it will actually happen anytime soon, but it is possible. Sigh.

Emmalola, I love my IUD. And I put in two on Friday at clinic! Sorry, TMI.







:

Els, how are you feeling today? I'm thinking maybe you need to crash and rest after a crazy weekend...hope things are leveling out.

Heather? Heather??? I'm keeping a candle almost constantly lit.









Sarah


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

i soooooooooooo do not go to church. the running joke at our house is when bill calls his parents on a sunday and they ask him what we're up to, his reply is "just getting ready for church: when they know full well he wouldn't set foot in a church at his own initiative unless someone was getting married or died. maybe a baptism. maybe.

naking and s is falling asleep, as i hoped he would. hard to type on this split ergonomic keyboard one handed though...

thinking of heath...









~c


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Wowee, Elsanne... I'm so sorry. That sounds horrible, and I get the mixed emotions and all.







(and I'm like who was it, MCSB or EL? with mixed feelings about the prospects of an IUD... sound so great, but sound so scary.)

Heather, are you out there having a baby????







s for you, too.

Ferny, I want to say more about the comparison of development with W and L, but nothing profound here. Just that with one's first kid, one is also learning all about kids, all about parenting, etc. I don't know that I would have seen red flags with Z if it weren't for T coming first, if you get my drift.

No, no, no---go ROX.







I will sheepishly admit that the person working at the computer today (sometimes dh, sometimes me) has been trying since this morning to get Rock Pile (ie, cheapie) tix to the World Series. It's a real mess... 8.5 million hits in the first 90 minutes this morning, and the whole thing crashed. If we can't get the tix ourselves, we definitely won't be going... the scalpers are going to make it impossibly expensive to consider.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

hey mmf, wanna see some ridiculously adorable pics or mcsb's lil? (pics taken by the same photog that did ours, a local pdx photog mama, and i stumbled upon them when i was looking at belly pics of her and another pdx mama friend)

and *sarah:* let me know if you want me to remove the link...


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Nope, babe still in belly, but subtle signs that things are moving along at a snail's pace. Having one of my more patient days so that's a good thing...

GO SOX!

L is edibly adorably cute!

On development/differences between kiddos....amazing to see how my two are night and day and a bit







at times to see how far advanced E's play skills are over C's. They are both precocious/asynchronous in their own ways and dare I say I will be







: if I get a third opposite w/ this next one!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

georgous! we *really* need to get on this photog bandwagon! she takes great pics

i'm taking a break from frantic cleaning before mom gets here. and i have loaded the entire back of my 4runner for a trip to goodwill. thankfully a friend took isaac out to the park for a bit so i can clean in a completely forward motion







isaac lloooooooooves to clean but sometimes he makes it a slow process. has anyone tried the magic eraser? i never had but my cleaning gal told me i should get it. (there is nothing nfl about it but i suppose that is why it is MaGIC!). so i finally did because we have all these scuff marks on the walls from who knows what and the dish sponge hadn't taken them off. all gone! wow.

that was me that was scared of the IUD. but i want one. even though i am now freaked by elsanne's experience. and there was an IUD baby in my ddc for ebin.

the passion party was ok. i went to one before with a woman who was completely comfortable with the subject and had all kinds of toys to pass around and it was a blast. this time the girl was really pregnant and the poor thing had the WORST preg-brain. she's like 'i have this uhhhh stuff....uhhhh. can't remember the name. uhhhh' i mean she should have been at home with her feet up







and she had one toy. waaaay too focusued on the stinky creams and stuff. but i was still happy to go out









i hope it won't be a whole year before doug takes the kids again. zoiks. usually ebin is so chill i didn't think it would be a big deal. but he was too tired. and in about a month i'll be starting him on solids so that will help. ebin's working on sitting up and i think he'll be good to go in about 4-6 weeks (or at least try it).

ebin had 2 shots today and didn't even cry with the first one. and then he went 'eeehhh' for the 2nd and was over it. i'm spreading his shots out and so far no probs. i asked my ped about the rotovirus one messing up his intestinal flora and she thought it was probably a normal developmental change in his intestines. he only poops once every 4 or 5 days and it stinks. she said the theory is bf babies can poop infrequently because they use so much of the bm and produce very little waste. and then it stinks because it sits around in the intestines for a lot longer. (not doing the rest of the rotavirus series anyway though).

a toy rifle arrived in the mail today. my mom bought it in iowa. she asked first because i'm decorating isaac's room in cowboy stuff but she didn't know if i would want a gun. so it will go on his wall. i'm sure he won't like that. i have an antique toy tin guitar on his wall too (cowboy). he wants it down once in a while and calls it his 'lele' (ukelele).

can you tell my baby is sleeping? chatty cathy here. i don't want to vacuum until he wakes up. which should be anytime now.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

oh yeah - what does KK think the new feather will be?? i think her gender predicitons are right every time









i'm holding onto a few baby boy clothes over here just in case


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

jstar tell me more 'bout this iud baby. how did it survive the iud?


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I think Heather is having another girl, but I really, really hope I'm wrong (especially if you hope I'm wrong, too). Not that I have anything against girls--I would *love* another one myself--but I think it's interesting to experience both genders.

The Rockies tix are still totally locked up... I don't know what happened, but I guess everyone on the planet (literally) tried to get tix, and the server crashed.







:

The pix of Lily were beautiful (am I wrong to think she looks just like MCSB, except for coloring)? Were there supposed to be pictures of M in there, too, TC?


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

OK, IUD stuff:

1. My cousin who is now 34 was an IUD baby in the 70s. Supposedly my aunt delivered the IUD right along with him.

2. That said, the effectiveness of an IUD is more than a tubal. Really. So Elsanne, you are one fertile mama!









Let me know if ya'll want more info. I have TONS.









Thanks for the love on my beautiful babe.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

and she is SO TOTALLY gorgeous. I'm thinking she's going to be one amazing, complex woman when she grows, and the man who takes her on (assuming she's hetero) will be one valiant fellah.

Based on a) how high needs of a baby she was, and b) the fact that she's a redhead. Excuse me, all redheads out there, but it's overall a true fact that you are more demanding than your average bear.

And Heavens, she truly is a beautiful child. Those almond-shaped eyes! Blue that pierces into your soul! She's just stunning.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Sheesh, thanks; you're making me blush.

I'm laughing at your hetero comment. DH and I and our nanny make sure she hears about all the possible permutations of love relationships, but she is certain that her "true love" will be "a man." I think I probably told you guys this before.

Oh, and I hope you didn't take offense at my fertility comment, Elsanne. You sound like you have a good grip on things. I didn't mean to make light of the event.









Sigh. I am procrastinating, big time. Although aren't these things the most important things in life, anyway? What more should I be doing than talking about children, love, and uteruses with a group of amazing women? Hmmmm. I just realized that hopefully I will be able to talk about all of those things quite a lot in my actual job, the one which I am enduring all this school hardship to get!









jstar - I meant to say WOW I can hardly believe Ebin is getting close to sitting up. Time FLIES.

S.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Just here to claim morning goddess.....














(though I daresay I am *not* moving that fast these days!)


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Sarah, no worries about fertility comments. I daresay it's true. They say bellydance makes one more fertile, and that a man who practices the tantric non-ejaculation thang has a higher sperm count, so I guess we are recipe for many beautiful children. Just too bad we can't support them all!

I realllly want to hear more about how the IUD could be more effective than a tubal ligation. I don't see how that's possible. I think I'm going to get another IUD despite this experience because of all the options, that's the only one that still appeals.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I'm really curious about IUDs, too, but maybe I should pm my questions? (Or feel free to pm the answers.) I guess I'm most curious about what the ramifications are if you have an IUD and you do get pg. Also, I'm wondering what you might know about how IUDs impact ovarian cysts and milk supply (I've heard/read negative things about Mirena, and I couldn't pin my ob down with a straight answer).


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

totally anecdotal, but a pdx mdc mama has a little 2 year old that is an iud baby. iud was birthed right along with the babe, in her case. don't know exact details, but she realized that iud is not the right option for her to prevent pregnancy.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm another one of those skeeved but intrigued by an iud. since i get migraines from hormonal birth control, I'm pretty limited to just the copper iud, which i hear has worse side effects. not so great. I'd love to get a mirena, but for the cost, I hate to think of having to get it removed instantly if migraines pop up again. what a waste.

I have a friend who was born with an iud stuck to her forehead.







seriously!

mcsarahb, your little girl looks wise beyond her years. what amazing photos!

rox vs sox? getting more than a little excited. sweets is all about the sox, I'm about the rox. this is hilarious, since this is more exposure to sports than either of us has ever experienced in our lives. but still fun. I remember when the red sox won before- that was the birth year of our may babes and sweets actually woke up the lentil to let him know that the curse was over. very funny.

I have a few minutes and I'm trying to decide if I will work on the lentil's halloween costume or work on my dissertation. like I should even consider anything but the diss.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

EL-- I know...I have fond memories of being up w/ a screamie C and watching the action...

We are undecided on a 4th so I have no idea what we're going to do. I've heard negative things about the mini pill and IUD w/ supply and couldn't do the IUD for personal reasons and condoms are so blah. But we did want to wait a teensy bit longer in between if we do go for a 4th so who knows! Maybe three kids will be all the bc we need!









Nothing new at the mw appt, still 3cm and had her sweep the membranes so we'll see....


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

heath: just wanted to say how much i love the stalk-y avatar.







: makes me schniggle, which is like a giggle but quieter and kind of snicker-y. not chocolate bar snicker, though.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

I was gonna say that sarahb's L has very wise eyes, but elola beat me to it. She's gorgeous. What great photos!

Wondering if we'll be stalking into November







: and thinking warm, easy thoughts for Heather.

Go Sox! Go Rox! I'm back and forth between them, so I'll be happy either way.

We don't go to church either, though we'd like to. Hard to get into the habit when there are only so many hours in a weekend. But the girls have been asking, so if we can't get it together to go, maybe we should send them with their grandfather... if he'd take them. Don't know.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Oh my gawds&#8230;how long has it been since I posted???

I have been reading along and sending out all sorts of telepathic messages of support and love to each of you over the last couple of weeks. Remember last week when you had that momentary feeling that the universe was giving you a hug? - that was me.

So, a quick (ha ha) update from me (with bullets!):
·I went to the When Childbirth is Traumatic conference at the beginning of the month and it was mind-blowing. I learned so much about women, trauma - heck, myself, that I am changed. I see myself doing a LOT more in this area of work in the future and it is very exciting. It was also very difficult and I am looking for resources for myself to get some support and more intensive therapy. Needed but hard.
·I was in Vermont for a long weekend and it was so nice. We went to visit my friends that moved there. There is more info and pix of their time living with us up at www.thegerb.net under Photos as well as pictures of their new house. Sigh, their house and life was so relaxing and rejuvenating. It was well worth the expense and challenge of traveling with two small kids 6000 miles in less than 5 days. The trip was Alison and I's Christmas gift to each other.
·My mom arrives for at least a month-long visit on Saturday. I am sooooo looking forward to it. I want to see her and I want to have another adult to rely on when stuff gets to be too much in keeping house/job/kids/marriage going forward. We're trying to get her to stay for three months, but so far she's not going for it.

Thanks for thinking of me, fiddlefern. I am sorry that I haven't been here for you and touched that you missed me.

Els, I want to envelop you in a huge hug and kiss your hair (is that too much?) I am deeply sorry that you had a miscarriage and I hope you are now getting lots of rest.









Heather, I am sending you happy end-of-pregnancy thoughts. I have a lavender candle waiting to be lit just for you.

On church - we don't attend. I was raised Baptist, joined Congregationalist, Alison and I used to attend Quaker and we're toying with UU. I work Sundays now, but Alison has promised that we would go after I have the weekends off again.

On baseball - Can NOT get into it. I consider the 5 hours we spent at JFK airport on Sunday as more than enough baseball talk/tv/fan enthusiasm for me. Wow.

Love my MMF.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

We got to the "enter your information" screen for WS tickets, but everything locked up, and we timed out.







:







:














: So close. Oh well. Still trying, but not optimistic now.

Lisa, so nice to see you! wave wave wave Enjoy your mom's visit.

We're undecided on a 4th (but leaning against, currently). I also feel a little skittish about permanent BC, though I will sheepishly admit that we're not super fond of most of the non-permanent methods. Heath, kids have not been a very effective method of BC for us.









With a membrane sweep, you're either in labor by now or nothing, right?

Els, my dh is a redhead (though fading as he ages to strawberry blond), and he's probably the mellowest, quietest, calmest redhead you'll ever meet.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

*vegetables quietly peering around corners*

if vegetables could light candles tonight, they would

and I have


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

You make me smile with your wit, Juice.









Lisa, so glad to hear from you again. I see how you operate, make your friends update us on pix of you and the fam!








What a gorgeous group! I think E really takes after you, and A really favors A. What a treat to glimpse into your lives!

KK, sorry about your non-luck scoring tix.









Sarah ,your LIly is absolutely stunning. those eyes....







:

Do we have any mamas in the fire-y areas? I'm drawing a blank on the location of our Cali mamas. If memory serves, nuggets is further north, but mamameg, are you close? I'm keeping all California fire ravaged r threatened families close in my thoughts. I hope it all gets under control soon.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KKmama* 
I'm really curious about IUDs, too. I guess I'm most curious about what the ramifications are if you have an IUD and you do get pg. Also, I'm wondering what you might know about how IUDs impact ovarian cysts and milk supply (I've heard/read negative things about Mirena, and I couldn't pin my ob down with a straight answer).

The IUD is the most effective type of contraception out there. It protects mainly by inhibiting sperm and making the uterus "inhospitable" to implantation. Studies have shown that fertilization of an egg happens very rarely, and when it does, implantation is inhibited. The Mirena also has progestin, which thins the endometrial lining and inhibits ovulation in some women. So the bottom line is that if you do get pregnant, it is more likely to be an ectopic pregnancy, because the IUD prevents implantation more than it prevents fertilization. HOWEVER, that pregnancy was destined to be an ectopic anyway, regardless of the IUD itself; it does not _cause_ ectopics.

If a woman with an IUD gets pregnant with a normal, intrauterine pregnancy, there is a 50% chance of having a miscarriage (up from about 10-20%, I think, with any other pregnancy). One of my gyn books says, "After removal of the IUD, the spontaneous abortion (i.e., miscarriage) rate decreases to about 30%." My preceptors recommend taking the IUD out because carrying a pregnancy to term with an IUD increases the risk of infection. But here we've just had some stories of people keeping it in, so&#8230;I don't know. I'm guessing you probably don't want the Mirena in through a pregnancy because of the hormone.

As far as milk supply, the IUD is much less likely to impact supply than combination pills. As long as you start after your supply is well-established, at 6 weeks postpartum or more, it shouldn't make a difference in supply at all. In the clinic where I was last quarter, we put it in breastfeeding moms all the time. I am afraid I don't know that much about cysts. I see on some of the public web sites that the Mirena "causes ovarian cysts," but I've never heard of that in any lectures or from any of my preceptors. I will ask this week, though. Now I'm curious. 

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmalola* 
I'm another one of those skeeved but intrigued by an iud. since i get migraines from hormonal birth control, I'm pretty limited to just the copper iud, which i hear has worse side effects. not so great. I'd love to get a mirena, but for the cost, I hate to think of having to get it removed instantly if migraines pop up again. what a waste.

It is my current understanding that combination contraceptives (pills with both estrogen and progestin) are more headache-inducing than the progestin-only types (a few pills and the Mirena IUD). Also, the progestin in the IUD has much less systemic effect; it mainly works locally on the cervix and uterus, a little on the ovaries (about 30-40% of women stop ovulating). But some women find that even progestin-only methods make their headaches worse. Do you know what type you were on?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
I realllly want to hear more about how the IUD could be more effective than a tubal ligation. I don't see how that's possible. I think I'm going to get another IUD despite this experience because of all the options, that's the only one that still appeals.

Paraguard (copper): 0.8% failure rate
Mirena (progestin): <0.5% "with perfect use" in one book and 0.7% in another
Female sterilization: 0.5%

So you guys can see that I'm biased. Unfortunately no type of contraception is perfect, IMO, but this is the best of the options. I love my Mirena. Short, light periods, low risk, less systemic effects.

Sarah

P.S. Hi, Lisa!!


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Hi Lisa!
















Blessings, Heather, my candle is lit









Thinking safe thoughts for the Cali mamas...


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

i'm feeling candle-y-ness... off to light one in real life, as well as this little virtual one...


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Still here....rant on my blog, can't revisit it here....very thankful for the virtual support--definitely need it today!


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Big







and







Heather.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

yep. i think the iud baby in my ddc was born with it's iud too. if i remember correctly she didn't want to risk removing it when she found out she was pg because of the mc risk.

my ob thought the mirena was a good option for bf and told me the nuvaring was a no-no. i'd much prefer the pain-free aspect of the ring

i also have contemplated the amazing fertility of the els-viet combo.

nice to hear from lisa









i have to go wake the little man. and i hear babe right on cue!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Girls have been absolutely nutty this morning and are already down for their naps before their west coast pdx buddies are even awake for the day!







: They either sense something is up or are coming down with colds!







:







:







:


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

HF. Hopefully it's not colds and it's just them sensing today is the day!









Hmmmm.... I am using the NuvaRing now and have been for the past several (8) months. I have heard some at mdc say that it's NOT a low does hormone, but my doc insists that it is. I am not too concerned about it, as I feel ok on it and I don't notice any drop in my milk supply. But I've always had lots of milk, so maybe it did drop, but the decrease was not noticeable. Professional opinions?

IUD intrigues me, but also frightens me. Love the long term protection factor, but there seem to be a lot of iud baby and/or miscarriage stories out there and that freaks me out.

Thanks for the concern about the fires, but I am in Northern CA. I am from SD and my parents still have a lot of friends there, so word is coming up that several people they know have been evacuated. Scary.

And just to keep things exciting, DH's car broke down yesterday.







: Estimate was about $250, which isn't too bad, but it's 250 we don't have right now. The fun just never ends, does it?







:


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherfeather* 
Still here....rant on my blog, can't revisit it here....very thankful for the virtual support--definitely need it today!

Sending you tons more virtual support.







s

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sarah'sMama* 
I think E really takes after you, and A really favors A.

We joke that the donor must of had weak genes because the girls look so much like each of us respectively that it is hard to see how they look alike. I hope they discover similarities in the future and feel connected because of it.

Sarah - I have to add to everyone else's comments - your girl is beautiful!!!

How's it been for you, Els?


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Lisa - wow, the girls do look like their mamas. How fun. You all are a beautiful family.









Meg - So sorry to hear about the car. Hope it gets fixed quickly and cheaply.

SD fires: one of DH's coworkers lives in the area of the fires. He is staying put, but his wife and kid left to stay with friends in Northern Ca.

Mamas, I have a favor to ask. Some of you had nurse midwives for prenatal care and birth, right? I am forgetting. Anyway, I am writing a paper on CNMs and the use of complementary and alternative medicine (CAM). WOuld any of you be willing to write a little paragraph or so on your view of CAM during pregnancy and/or childbirth, and what you expected of your provider? Ideally I am looking for an anecdote about someone who had a CNM, and the CNM recommended some sort of CAM therapy (acupuncture, herbs, whatev) or actually performed it herself. Or, if you asked your CNM (or OB) about CAM and she was against it...Anyone, anyone??

S.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcsarahb* 
Ideally I am looking for an anecdote about someone who had a CNM, and the CNM recommended some sort of CAM therapy (acupuncture, herbs, whatev) or actually performed it herself. Or, if you asked your CNM (or OB) about CAM and she was against it...Anyone, anyone??

When A was breech, Alison's OB (who has CNMs on staff and is a midwife-like OB) suggested and referred her to chiro and acupuncture for help with turning the babe. Would comments on this be helpful?


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&L+1* 
When A was breech, Alison's OB (who has CNMs on staff and is a midwife-like OB) suggested and referred her to chiro and acupuncture for help with turning the babe. Would comments on this be helpful?

Yes!! Totally. I remember this now...it's all coming back. So it was an OB? You can pm me or email. Thanks!!


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Sarah, when we were trying to "induce" my labor with Jett, my midwife suggested acupuncture (I didn't do it) and chiro (I did do it) and herbs (did do it and this is what ultimately go things going, and how!) at 42.5 weeks. Sound like what you are looking for? I'd be happy to write a little something about it.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamameg* 
Sarah, when we were trying to "induce" my labor with Jett, my midwife suggested acupuncture (I didn't do it) and chiro (I did do it) and herbs (did do it and this is what ultimately go things going, and how!) at 42.5 weeks. Sound like what you are looking for? I'd be happy to write a little something about it.

Yes, yes; great! Keep 'em coming! Just a little paragraph would be perfect. I am planning to start my paper with 2-3 of these anecdotes to give an idea of typical CAM scenarios in midwifery care. Thanks, ladies!

S.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

McSarahB- since my state has licensed midwives doing homebirths and nurse midwives doing mostly hospital births, I had a licensed midwife. Since she can't prescribe she relied heavily on herbal remedies and alternative therapies. The few times i had spotting she urged me to go to the herb store and buy their miscarriage tincture, which was supposed to help prevent miscarriage. (I didn't do it because the spotting went away). She also encouraged me to buy herbs to put in my sitz bath after the birth. I can't remember the types of herbs right now, but I bought them, made a tea, and my tear healed quickly and perfectly so I was happy. Also, when I had trouble sleeping she told me to try Calms Forte, which worked so well I'm a total convert now. I slept so well in between peeing all the time that I would definitely tell any preggo to use it as part of their prenatal regimen.

The midwives were also very supportive of chiropractic care and acupuncture, although they didn't specifically tell me to use either to manage my symptoms. I was already going regularly, so it wouldn't have made a difference. I'm pretty open to reasonable suggestions for alternative therapy already, so having them support and suggest other CAM options was a welcome relief.

As for the IUD- I've been on the mini-pill before and it caused horrible cystic acne for me. And there didn't seem to be a huuge, marked change in my migraines, but at that time I was taking so many meds for the migraines that it would be hard for me to identify whether the migraines increased or not. I ended up going back to a combination pill after about six months and I don't think I had much change in the frequency of the headaches. For what it's worth, I was getting migraines on average every other day at that time, and that pretty much stopped once I started regular chiropractic adjustments (and eventually stopped taking birth control pills altogether.) Since I am so sensitive to hormones anyway, I'm loathe to tempt fate by getting into more hormonal birth control.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I had a CNM with Theodore. She was really a mixed bag on the alternative care stuff (though I guess I am, too). Eg, she was strongly in favor of herbal methods for dealing with my low iron (yellow dock, Floradix), but she pooh-poohed my doing prenatal yoga or taking a childbirth prep class (though she was very much in favor of low/no interventions; she thought that a class was unnecessary to do that). I can't remember whether I ran labor-inducing acupuncture by her... I think not, and I did it anyway, as well as Chinese herbal medicine for labor induction (very ironically... my CNM was Taiwanese-American, my acupuncturist was a ******, many of my prenatal appts were in Oakland's Chinatown, and of course I got the herbs prescribed by the acupuncturist practically around the corner from my prenatal appts). My doulas have been much more pro-alternative (massage, chiro, "natural" labor induction, etc), though we've always understood that it was not medical advice. (And I want to add that I don't think I've ever mentioned *any* alternative stuff to any OB.) I didn't particularly like the chiro I saw here (had better luck with a PT). I also found my Bay Area acupuncturist to be vastly more skilled and effective than the one here (though the one here is an absolute sweetheart).


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcsarahb* 
Mamas, I have a favor to ask. Some of you had nurse midwives for prenatal care and birth, right? I am forgetting. Anyway, I am writing a paper on CNMs and the use of complementary and alternative medicine (CAM). WOuld any of you be willing to write a little paragraph or so on your view of CAM during pregnancy and/or childbirth, and what you expected of your provider? Ideally I am looking for an anecdote about someone who had a CNM, and the CNM recommended some sort of CAM therapy (acupuncture, herbs, whatev) or actually performed it herself. Or, if you asked your CNM (or OB) about CAM and she was against it...Anyone, anyone??

I forgot to answer your actual questions... I'd say my CNM was pretty opinionated (but she had done literally thousands of births by that point... she worked in Taiwan and England as an in hospital-type CNM before the US, so she's done a lot of catching). I think my understanding and expectations of the care that I was to receive were not clear (though I blame her more than myself; she had more experience with birth than me!).

I guess I would like some kind of ideal caregiver where *all* the options are on the table and can be discussed. My bias is that I suppose that all caregivers (OBs, CNMs, and DEMs) have their biases and things they "can" and "can't" work with. When I contemplate a highly hypothetical 4th child, I think my ideal would be a DEM who was not over-the-top crunch.... or maybe a hands-off OB who would let me homebirth and wouldn't roll her/his eyes about crunchy things. (I straddle the divide!)


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Any day now baby, any day would be good....


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Aw, Heath! Thinking of you sweets. Trying hard to imagine the chaos of a new baby on top of these two, which makes me







:







:







:







:







:
Will you have help?


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Aw, Heath! Thinking of you sweets. Trying hard to imagine the chaos of a new baby on top of these two, which makes me







:







:







:







:







:
Will you have help?


Help??







 If the baby arrives between now and the weekend-ish, DH will probably go back to work Tuesday/Wednesday. I'll call the postpartum doula when the babe arrives. She is only available mornings, but that will be something at least!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

my mom took me to hanna yesterday







oh the cuteness! (more accurately i took us there and she treated me)









babe is sleeping and i have a quick break to make some work phone calls. and then this afternoon i'm heading to the steel mill. fun. my dad arrives tonight. isaac is loving his grandma being here. i love it too. she cooks and does all the laundry and does all the dishes and generally spoils me silly.

we had a great pumpkin patch field trip on tuesday on the city bus with twenty 3 and 4 year olds. and yes, you can take the bus all the way to sauvie's island! who knew. we definitely did not have enough time at the patch and we need to go back for MORE pumpkins (and playing on the hay mountain). but it was actually sunny thank the goddess

ok. must.work.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Jstar sounds like a 5 star day!!! Enjoy your mama, and pass it along to your kids later...that's my motto when I am the beneficiary of such lovingness...

It just turned winter here, like with a vengeance. It got cold! Just two days ago we pulled out the kiddie pool during the warm daytime. Now, no way.

I just made fish fillets mmmm and my baby needs to sleep but I just wanna be online...


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Full moon indeed....my water just broke about 10 minutes ago....


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Heather!!!!!!





















Sending powerful labor vibes!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

for heather...

and







labor vibes, too.

gentle and easy birthing to your new babe...

~claudia


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)




----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Wahoooo for the latest feather! Strength, courage and joy to you during this process, mama Heather!


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Hooray! I hope it goes (went?) quickly and smoothly...can't wait to meet the new little one!

Sarah


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Holy moly....
GO HEATHER!!!!


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

powerful, peaceful, labor to you Heather!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

ooh ooh ooooooh!!!!! can't wait to hear the news


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

nak

we're at a hotel in colby, kansas, on way to dh's aunt's funeral in wichita...

traveling with 3-month old and tantruming 3-year-old? not so fun...

GO HEATHER GO!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

As Heather would say, you might want to check OY for some news!









from your friendly Heather blog stalker sherri


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Yipeeeeeeeee!!!! Congrats Heather!

My email is down right now, and I looked online OY, but didn't seem to see all the messages (???) but I can't wait to hear all about it and see pics!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

I got into her blog and this was posted by someone else:

IT'S A BOY!!!!

H.J. was born at 10:45 a.m. and weighed in a 9 pounds 4 ounces.

That is all! Eagerly awaiting details. Happy happy about big healthy boy!










































(*wrongly abusing afro smilie yet again*)


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!

going to check her bloggity-blog now...

and OY to see what's up with that...


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

dangit i don't have access to her blog. must remedy that.

a boy! wow. and a BIG BOY!!!!!!

going to check oy


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Happy happy joy joy! Yay to the Feather family and way to go mama Heather! So great. I knew it was a boy all along.







Can't wait to hear the deets...

Sarah


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh hooray hoooooray! What great news, and what a big boy! Yay!

smiling.


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Why oh why have I never made pot roast in the slow cooker before today? I will never make it in the oven again.









Good day today. I worked at the winery and sold 5 wine club memberships ($10 commission each - yizzah!), plus I sold a bunch of wine, including 2 huge sales of $975 and $650!!!! That's a lot of wine, folks. I kick ass.








:


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Meg, you do kick ass. And oh, yeah, on the slow cooker pot roast.

Congratulations Heather and welcome H!!! Can't wait for the birth story. Glad about that big big boy!

Allison has bronchitis and has been coughing up a storm for the past 4 days. Poor babe isn't sleeping well and is (understandably) so very whiny and fussy. Of course, that means I'm not sleeping either, and I'm getting pretty







: There will DEFINITELY be a nap in my future this afternoon.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Oooh that slow cooker roast sounds good. I need a slow cooker, and some good organic meat...we rarely have meat and we're usually chicken/fish types when we do, but every so often...

Yesterday I had a few hours to myself, and Viet has agreed to make that happen every MWF so that I can remain sane, and he can continue to live with us. So yay! I worked on a headpiece for bellydance which actually came out really goofy, but was fun to pull out the sewing machine and actually follow through on something.

Cannot WAIT TO HEAR ABOUT HENRY's birth!

coldcoldcold mornings here, and no central heat. Brrrrrrr

Meg those wine sales rawwwwk, you rock! Nice selling, mama. Good for you!


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Sitting here at work while Alison prepares to go pick my mom up at the airport. I am so so so excited.

I am delighted and excited to hear more about little baby H too. Heather, I hope your babymoon is peaceful and calm filled with all the help and care you need.









I literally have piles of files surrounding me. Imagine those pathetic cartoons with the caption "Is it Friday yet?!!?" featuring a guy with his tie askew and his head in his hands surrounded by bulging files. Totally me right now.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Anyone have veggie slow cooker recipes? Or ones with just a little chicken/turkey/fish without being totally meat-centric. I want a low-fat, near-veggie, slowroaster cookbook for Christmas. Does such an item exist?

Do any of you have favorite recipes?


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Congrats Heather! Can't wait to hear the birth story!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Really want the MMF to git chatty. Where IS Renae when you need her?

It's been a luscious weekend around here, because for the first time in memory-cached history I have, like, nothing in my datebook to do. So I am being a MAMA! I am reading books, baking whole wheat carrot cake with cream cheese frosting using real maple syrup for the sweetener, pushing a stroller around the fountain plaza next to my house, driving a walkable distance to the small, grassy playground near our house where there are not usually any other kids (this is desired at the moment), changing 3 poopy diapers in one day (a low # for Miss Amara Pooper Machine), picking Amara up when she cries for me after .076 seconds apart, without rolling my eyes.

Cruising around on OTHER PARTS OF MDC (unheard of for months), reading a novel before bed, going for a walk around same fountain plaza listening to Black Eyes Peas all by m.y.s.e.l.f., sharing loving energy with Viet, applying oil to my parched skin-last in a line of priorities, farting around after eating too much carrot cake, thinking about Henry. And his mama.

*contented sigh* Wishing this peace to radiate outward, and thinking lovingly of all my mmf. Wanting to tell Jstar how I still use and adore the kitchen towel she sent, and whoever sent that delicious body wash, I still use and enjoy it special during showers after long days, and amara still uses the dipes sent by Heather and Renae and Sherri.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

nak- hooray for lil H!





































visiting my pops in Oly, WA tomorrow. may post more then.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Elsanne, that was a nice post. I felt a little bit of peace radiating up from down south.









I wish I felt more peace here. I am on call tomorrow for 24 hours, and right now I am tired and cranky and haven't gotten enough work done this weekend. We did carve our pumpkins tonight but it felt more like procrastination than good fun. Sigh.

Fiddle, have fun in Oly and hug a hippie for me, 'k?







Do you ever go to Traditions and get Olympic Mountain Creamery ice cream there? I seriously love it so much sometimes I feel like making the 2-hr drive just to get some...

So, chatty, huh? Questions, anyone? I did it last time and they weren't that great...someone else?

S.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Fiddle will just then hug herself because Oly's not that full of hippies unless I'm wrong? I have a cousin there who is, now that you mention it, fairly hippified.
Anyway have fun in OlyWa, FiddleFernitude. How is the travel up with the two babes?

Waking up to nice java here. aaaaahhh

Sarah, I hope you are feeling more optimistic after a good night's sleep. Carving pumpkins is nifty fun, we don't have pumpkins here--at least not bushels of them outside the supermarket. I haven't seen nary a punkin, actually, except plastic ones. We have been invited to a fun halloween party and now I have to get my act in gear for a halloween costume. *sigh* SO not my forte.

Question: If you HAD to change your first name, not a choice people, what would you re-name yourself?

I would choose Ethel Gertrude. Just kiddin'!!! I would go with some kind of e-name, because I'm partial to them. So, Eliana is a fave, Emma, all those popular-for-your-baby names like that. Edwina, however, is not among them.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

I have another idea: let's pretend we all went to a life-changing seminar that wooed us to the very core, meaning it made you "woo woo", and now you are going to anoint yourself a new human with new purpose.

Let's give ourselves or each other new age names!

Optional names: Govinda, Shakti, Shanti, Windsong, Anastasia, etc.

My new name would be:
Farahshanti Eliana

*stated with proper reverence and not a little pomp*


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Oly not full of hippies? What are you smokin'?







It is the home of Evergreen, my alma mater, which is the hippiest of all hippie schools.

I will think on the name thing and get back to you. I've never really thought of it before as an adult.

S.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Eris Concord. Eris, Goddess of disorder and Concord meaning peace works for me, please. I like the juxtaposition. I would be a new person putting forth the idea that disorder and peace can live together and be one.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Lisa, I hope you have a great visit with your mom. How long is she staying?
I don't have a specific recipe for you but a bean soup with or without a little meat or chicken comes to mind.

Elsanne, you sound refueled. It looks good on you! Definitely feeling the peace, and super-glad for it. It helps me to remember what's important and why I do all of this in the first place, which is very appropriate because I have been feeling WAY overextended, underfueled, and generally at the end of my rope. Caught myself yelling "Please stop yelling!" at the kids - interesting double standard, eh? So, the reminder to take a breath and a bath if necessary is just the right thing over here.

sarahb,







sounds like we're in similar places. I just canceled our pumpkin carving plans for this morning because it was one too many things to do today.

Ethel Gertude







: I, too, will have to think on that for a minute before I answer.

And a little trivia about me: I have a Hindu name which was given to me by one of those guru-types when I was about 7. It's Rukmini. My lil sis was named Durgaya Jaya, which was actually the name on her birth certificate and social security card until she was 18 and legally changed it.

ETA: Lisa, I love it.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Durgaya Jaya! Well, I guess those born with it will scorn their woo. Did she change it to Jennifer Marie or something?

Get this: I just went out for an ass-shrinking cardio puff around the fountain, and returned to the house and Viet LEFT with the girls to go get some veggies for a soup.









Life is sooooo good at the moment. ALONE! in my house! Can you dig it!

Ah yes, Evergreen! I had forgotten! I spent summers there as a youth and didn't run into that circuit. Evergreen is indeed most crunchous.

Eris Concord really really rocks. I love it! your alter ego could be, Eros Conquered....







:


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Rukmini, my mom is here for at least 6 weeks. We're hoping that she'll stay until Annie's birthday Feb 2, but that might be pushing it.

Our hybrid car (2002 Prius) broke yesterday at the airport. I had to leave work early to go rescue my wife, kids, and mom from the parking garage. The car was towed to the nearest Toyota dealership where they say they must run tests costing $150 just to find out what it wrong.







It has 100,000 miles on it but we think of it as a new car so I am really hoping that nothing major is wrong with it. Damn, it's a way too smart car - it just shuts off and won't go when it has something wrong with it. Before I moved here to be with my love I drove a '72 toyota pickup (on days I needed to drive which was rare). I could fix that truck with duct tape and a bobby pin. I felt so MacGyver with that truck and I feel like such a useless girl with the Prius.

The whole experience made me feel very protective as I realized that when Alison goes anywhere with both girls and my mom the car will hold all of the people in the world that I love more than myself. I want to institute a rule like the president and vice president have where they can't travel together. It's more than a little anxiety producing.

With love,
Eris Concord


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i felt that contented peace radiating as well. *sigh* (good sigh) i had a similar peaceful moment last night. we went out to dinner sans chitlins with my mom and dad. i started having fun the moment we drove away and could have eaten 'hotdonals' for all i cared. i was just RELAXED! ebin tends to be a screamer fussbudget during every.single.dinner these days and i hate eating one-handed bouncing fussy babe. or cramming food down too quickly as doug holds said fusser.

ebin is also sleeping like real POO lately. like woke every half hour for 4 hours the other night







: must be teeth.

right now he is wearing some crotcheted cowboy boots and they make me giggle.

we haven't carved our punkins yet. i'll probably take one to claudia's spooky party later today

bummer about the car, eris concord







i kind of feel that way about most cars these days. so much is electronic.

yay for the loooong mom visit though!!!!

my dad fed isaac a brownie for breakfast. nice









i have no idea what my dreamy woo name would be. i'll have to think. maybe moonstone or amythyst.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Rukmini! tee hee!

Moonstone Amethyst...you are so geological...how fun! Dinner sans bebes sounds just divine.

Now Sol's friend is over playing so yet more "time off"...

yaaay happy sunday...


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

so perplexed by recent posts, but now i see the question posed by els. no time to answer, as we are having a big-a$$ party here in about 2 hours and i still have to run to the store for a couple of things and finish cleaning and setting stuff up and and and...

bye for now!

~c


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

am i the only one hoping the feathers return home from hospital today so we can hear about little HJ??







as if hf will have a lot of time to update right









just thinking of the real morning goddess and wondering how nannying is going









i'm enjoying morning quiet time before the boys get up







:

i haven't ever been to oly although i permitted a power plant in shelton so i went up there a bunch of times. i think of oly as riotgrrrl epicenter more than hippieworld. (when i went to school in olympia...and everyone's the same....we look the same...and talk the same - remember that hole song?







) i'd love to check out the town sometime.

i went to an antiques expo yesterday with my mom and got some cool stuff. i'm decorating isaac's room in cowboy stuff and bought several items to make a shadowbox for his wall. (i'm finally making progress on his quilt as well.) i also got vintage halloween decorations and a set of vintage noel candlestick holders. so cute!!

ebin's room is peter rabbit right now. but that won't last very long as he becomes more boy and less baby. so i'm thinking vintage space theme. am i the only dork that gets heavily into bedroom decorating?


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

I'm going to post an update on the feathers OY soon.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Hey Claudia, how did the partay go yesterday?

Had a good weekend here, albeit busy! My rockin dh decluttered our basement and garage, and shed. We've mostly decluttered upstairs, so it's nice now that the whole house is more or less done. I still want to go through the kids' toys and books again, but I'm taking a bit of a break. Maybe in a week or two I'll resume.

Are the kids getting excited about Halloween? What's everyone going to dress up as? Katie is going to be Alice in Wonderland. Its a really cute costume, although it is store bought, as I don't have the Mad Skillz of Jstar in the costume sewing department!







:


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Sherri, thanks for the update on the feathers. I'm jealous of your decluttering. I would love to do that someday. In about 7 months, to be exact.

jstar, I like the idea of decorating Lily's room but the reality consists of yard sale finds and random things I pick up.

I'm partial to crystal and rock New Age names, too. I think mine would be Sister Shoshana Aquamarine or some such.









Two babies yesterday and one coming out as I left...this student stuff is crazy.

S.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jstar* 
am i the only dork that gets heavily into bedroom decorating?









I doubt you are the only one, but you are a foreign breed from me. Decorate? Does that mean, like putting things on the walls and stuff?
I am the world's most amazingly non-aesthetic person in that sense, at least among my gender it seems. I really could care less, although I love a beautiful room. I just am way too practical for like, something on the dresser top that is only for beauty. No way. Function over form any day, although I envy and would love a beautiful space.

Sherri, I did some decluttering this weekend myself, and thought, I wonder if this is part of what sahms do! And I was right! I am so pleased with myself, I went through a bunch of clothing and put it in bags and labelled, ie, sol/summer, amara/2-3yo.
And a few in a separate bag for "grandkids"!! I can't believe I'm bothering with that. But there are some dresses that I just can't part with--sentimental or too damn cute.

And two large bags for giving away, which feels very good. I am always mildly aware of how many bags I bring in to my house (shopping), and how many I take out (garbage, or giving away). Overall my ratio is heavily on the "in" side and that tells me one thing: clutter! stuff! gah!

smooches to all.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Sherri (or any one else), are you doing a fun porch for halloween?


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

I did decorate the porch, but failed to get pics of it while it was in its prime. The squirrels ate all of the Indian Corn, and some of the corn that was left on the corn stalks. One of my mums' blooms are shrivelling, even though the other three mums are doing quite well, considering the only watering they get is rain water. Then my dh decided we needed some halloween decorations, and now we have skeletons and ghouls decorating my once classy looking porch.

KK-where are you mama?

Sarah, whoa on the babies galore! Cool stuff for sure!


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Just trying


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

to get to


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

*2000 Posts!!!*


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

party was fun.

need shower, babe crying, more later.

yay 2000 posts!

~c


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

What was the party for, Claudia?

YAAAY 2000 posts, Sherri!!! Wahooo!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

halloween party for local mdc folk. a blast. and


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Oh els, I decorated my porch. I will take pictures tonight and post them in the other thread.








:














for 2000 posts. Want to log in as me for a bit and get my count up?


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

well my decorating is a lot of garage sale finds too








specifically our friend duane is a garage sale freak and is constantly bringing things to our house. sometimes a blessing....and sometimes they sneak their way back out again







he knows my love of the vintage aesthetic though. or i photocopy pictures out of old books and frame them. that kind of thing. now my mom is 'into' my cowboy theme and bought me several things in iowa (including the toy rifle) and a hopalong cassidy bean bag throw game.

i'm also collecting deer and owl items for the living room. they are more of the tsotske variety so i can clutter the top of my bookcases and not dust them







ha

i haven't decorated the porch beyond the standard pumpkins but we spent the morning making halloween decorations out of cardstock for our windows (ghosts and spiderwebs). and then i made the shadowbox for isaac's room (pretty paper and red rick rack and vintage postcards and metal figurines and a vintage leather holster. cute!!). consequently i havent' showered yet and the house is still a TIP. paper scraps everywhere. i got a long phone call and isaac fell asleep on the couch. so i'm going to hop in the shower and then we can head to trader joes to stock the larders. i just spent another half hour on the phone trying to deal with health insurance BS only to have them put me through to someone else right when they closed for the day. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

the party was fun


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

My reborn name: Fern Shaddai. Fern (duh) and Shaddai, which in Hebrew first meant breast, then meant mountain, then meant mountain of God, then meant God, or at least I think that's how it went (El Shaddai- breast/mountain/god).









Olympia consists of several groups of people:
1. Gov't beaurocrats (it IS the capitol of WA state)
2. Military families (.5 hr from Fort Lewis)
3. Greeners (students who go to The Evergreen State College, and the hipppies that surround that community)
4. Punks (when I went to SCHOOL. in olymp-I-A.)

Have I got it pretty much right, Sarah? I'm a military brat, and wanted no part of being a GREENER when I was in high school. Now I am a total peace lovin, tree huggin, peace marchin fern freak. (My mom is thanking her stars- I get my hippie side from her).

Jstar- I am sorry, it seems Ebin is following in W's footsteps- beautifully mellow for the first 4 months, and progressively more challenging. W gets up about once an hour at night these days.







:

Sherri- woo hoo!







That's awesome.









Lisa- perhaps you and I can combine our posts to get to 1000.







At the rate I'm going (posting about 5 times a week), I'll reach 1000 in about a year. Ooooh, scary to think of all of those you love in one place in a broken-down car. TG they were all ok.

Els- I think of myself as a SAH mom, since I only work on the weekends, but I don't have time to do ANY of those things. I barely have time to avoid mold on my dishes from my dash-together meals, much less declutter or take a bath. Le sigh. Feeling momentarily jealous. (Which I know is petty of me, and SO not fair, since you certainly have your share of trials.)







Please forgive me









TC- Hi!









Renae, Renae, we miss you so. (I'm glad you got the nanny job, but I need DEETS, mama!)


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

I miss Renae too! Wish she would return to update us.

Fern, when Amara was a wee wee babe <1 yr, I remember feeling like I was a waitress with two very demanding tables, and all I did was run between the two non-stop. Something magical happens around a year old where they PLAY together! I was definitely not de-cluttering at that time. It's hard, almost no matter how you do it. Now, two live-in helpers, that'd be something else (another friend who lives in Asia has this, which blows my mind).


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

office is a disaster b/c of party: all the extra stuff that needed to be put away ended up in here, so it's NOT kid safe AT ALL. leaning over chair filled with a basket of magazines to type this, in fact.

thinking of everyone, especially the newest feather...

love-love

~claudia


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Super busy here... Sorry, I've been reading, but fly-by.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
I miss Renae too! Wish she would return to update us.

Fern, when Amara was a wee wee babe <1 yr, I remember feeling like I was a waitress with two very demanding tables, and all I did was run between the two non-stop.

I miss Renae too!







s to you, Madam Faery...

Dude, that's still my life. Only I feel like I have 3-4 tables (I think dh/the laundry/the dishes/the house rotate on #4).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
I have another idea: let's pretend we all went to a life-changing seminar that wooed us to the very core, meaning it made you "woo woo", and now you are going to anoint yourself a new human with new purpose.

Let's give ourselves or each other new age names!

Not sure about another name. I think I had one at one point, but I can't remember. D'oh. I need some help, chicas.

I do not decorate. It took us a while to get our house "done" in Berkeley (ie, not looking overly studently, get stuff up on the walls). We're still painting here, at a snail's pace. We *have* some stuff to hang up (photos, dh's artwork), but we haven't done it.







: I haven't even done jack-o-lanterns this year.







:







:

Z is upstairs having a major tantrum to sleep. His preschool H'ween party was this morning, and then we met friends at a playground afterward. Has he had a scrap of "real" food (not cookies and candy) in the last several hours? No. He even kicked me at the PG. Pretty classy.

I decided upon waking that I'm going to get an IUD before the super deluxe insurance runs out (I'm not sure that we're going to do COBRA--it's pretty expensive--and the cheapo health ins that we *will* buy most likely will not cover it). I don't think I've mentioned it, but my diaphragm is feeling like it's not fitting, which freaks me out (I'm at least as fertile as Els). And I think I'm mega-allergic to the spermicide (I was in incredible abdominal PAIN the last time we used it). The final kicker... last night, dh and I getting amorous, and... one of the kids moved the condoms. To I don't know where (imagine your dh quietly rummaging through your kids' room, in the dark, naked, in the middle of the night). I think I'll get the Paraguard. MCSB, if you have any advice re BC, re IUDs, re the Paraguard, I'm all ears (and PM-able). I'm still freaked out by Elsanne's miscarriage (and







s to you while I'm thinking about it--how are you doing?), but I guess I'm more freaked out about the other options.

I'm almost done with T's costume (bald eagle, made out of fleece--yea on sale at Joann Fabric). Z was a leopard today (my costume made by my Grandma for me when I was 3), and he added some plastic high heels from the dress-up box.







L is just going to be a pumpkin (consignment store costume).


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I wanted to add that I went out with my girlfriends Sunday night, had drinks (well, okay, *I* had *one*), then saw Into the Wild. Very moving, but also a little disturbing (I felt a little bad for the dysfunctional parents, which must mean I'm getting older... usually, all my sympathies lie with the sensitive, soul-squashed offspring). Then the Rockies finished their bombing of the WS.







Needless to say, my sleep that night was very restless and my dreams were unsettled. I need to stick with comedies.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

kk i hear ya on the bc front, it's like one poor choice over another. I will most likely get another IUD too, despite the m/c. The image of your dh, his passion flagging as he rummages around in his children's room....made me giggle, I have to say.

Must come up with slapdash costume for party tomorrow for kids.

best to all my mmf.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Home! More news if bebe decides to sleep. He's chilling in the boppy now and DH took the girls to C's music class. Help??


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Wow, Heather!! I am so proud of you mama. Not that it's my place to be proud of you, but proud to know you, is what I mean.

Congratulations again! How is he doing? You?


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

OY you shall find a quickly written birth story and some pics!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

*mwah* heather... welcome to the little guy!

OY OY OY

~claudia


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Heather! Thanks for updating us - glad everything is well now - I'll write more OY!

Love to your family of ~5~!!

S.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Heather-







I'm so happy that you're home now and got a few minutes to post while dh took the girls out.









Elsanne- you mean it won't be like this forever? I seriously am so tunnel-visioned with surviving right now, I forgot that.







. Slowly they are getting better at sharing space- L is learning to be more gentle, W is getting more hearty, L is learning how to cope with a baby grabbing everything he tries to play with, W is getting better at playing with something by himself for a few seconds, etc.

Claudia- you are not allowed to tell stories of clutter. I have decided that when W turns 1, all troubles shall immediately cease, and I'll be able put up my feet and eat bon bons all day, and the house will clean itself. (Perhaps I'm taking Elsanne's reassurances a LITTLE out of context).

Costumes: I have 2 possibilities for L (a dog and a clown in the closet that fit), none for W yet. I'm working that night, so DH is on halloween duty.

KK- your dh story cracked me up. Last night we were in Oly, and getting amorous, when we discovered DOH! dh forgot to replace the condom from our LAST amorous moment last time we took a trip. End of amore. We really need to get some insurance questions answered ourselves soon.

Cryin babe! Nighty night!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

H is a dream babe...first night home and 2-3hr blocks of sleep! Yay! So I hereby claim morning goddess! Need to wake him to eat in a few...

Costumes tonight---C is going to be Woody's horse, Bullseye, but only because she wanted a horse costume and the rest were creepy--she hasn't seen toy story yet. E is either snow white or a kitty cat if I have time to finish making the ears and tail today. H will be a punkin!

Need to call the chiro today about getting H in....and see if it's okay for me so soon after a C?? Although that was never able to turn H into a good position, I totally credit that for helping me feel so good w/ recovery after.

Okay....off to rush through my abbreviated email/blog reading routine. It's kind of fun to feel pretty back to normal already save a sweet babe snoozing a few feet away!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Wow, heather....I can't quite believe you have a snoozing baby nearby too! That's incredible. How do you get up before the girls? I would love a few moments of peace in the morning.

Fern, not only will the house clean itself, but there will be manservants feeding you those bon bons, and they will be handsome and pleasant and there to do your bidding.








: is







:'s mother, according to Sol who is on my lap. "this one is ella mami".


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

well you sound so together and yay for 3-hr blocks of sleep from the little guy! i got abruptly cut off last night and didn't even get a chance to view the pics yet. but i have 2 friends who have had C's. one was very smooth and i think she only took painkillers the first few days and really said it wasn't that bad for her at all. and the other spent i think 2 weeks straight in bed and said it was pretty rough. so i hope your recovery is more like the former and less like the latter!

ack. i drank too much wine last night. we hired a landscaper to do our deck and river rock pathways and a flagstone patio and they started yesterday. we've basically had a trench around the house all summer where the old concrete was and yesterday they brought in fill dirt to build up the grade and it really looks a MILLION times better already!! i think doug and i were both so excited for progress we got carried away with our libations







:

i did some christmas shopping yesterday and started to get excited even though it is nice and far away







costco has a lincoln log set that actually has the old style green roof slats instead of the new plastic roof thingys for $28. yay! that'll be from santa







i'm always stumped on what to get for doug.

i can't remember if i wrote this already but i know 3 babes born within 2 days of the full moon a few days ago







cool huh? one babe (little girl) i'll get to see in january in bakersfield i think. the other family moved to vermont from portland so i won't get to see their little boy unless they come visit (which they do sometimes). and of course our little H

i'm getting a vacation out of doug's trip to holland too. instead of having my mom come up for the week i'm going to fly down to CA so we can go up to the cabin with my parents. my dad and i will ski/board







and we'll get to try the new cabin in snow. i'll have to fly alone with 2 boys (scary!). but i'll fly to burbank so it is direct. and my dad offered to buy isaac's ticket. schweeeeeeeeeeeeeet.

ok. time to cook breakfast


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Well, damn, I am at work and can't get to the other thread. Somehow I missed the posts last night. We lost DSL for a bit because there was an earthquake, but now I am really feeling out of the loop. It is so great to hear you are home, Heather. Love to you and your sleeping babe. Rest as much as you possible can, please.

It was the strongest quake here in some time (did you feel it Megan and Nuggets?). My mom just stood in the kitchen until I yelled at her to get away from the glass. Nothing broke and Eleanor was really cute about "the ground getting excited."

Happy Halloween!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Wow I haven't heard from Megan and Nuggets in quite some time. Especially Nuggets, and I saw all these photos of the southern ca fires, scaaary stuff, mansions burning, anyway I know you are not in the south but still.

I'm out at Tierra Adentro for a luncheon being held here...yay for getting some movement/action happening...trying to get this place rented has not been easy because it's so big, and so expensive.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Heather, glad you're home and so far, so good!

Jstar - yay for getting started on the deck! I know that feels good. Oooh, and lincoln logs sound cool. Good idea. I'm excited for Christmas, too. I know I won't have any big blocks of time before we leave for FL so I'm trying to do a little here and there and a lot of online/catalog shopping.

I'm so excited that it is sunny and relatively warm today for trick or treating! Lily is uber-excited about tonight and CANDY (ugh) and walking around in the dark. We decided to do our own thing after dinner and not go with our friends whose daughter goes to bed at 7:30 so are going t-or-t'ing at 5:30. It'll still be light outside! So we're going at about 7 or 7:30. If Lily can wait that long.







She is going to be a lion; I'm hoping to get some yellow face paint on her as well as some whiskers.

Lisa, glad you are ok after the quake. And good that E wasn't too scared! I'm guessing that could be pretty freaky for a little one.

I should be paying attention to this lecture on anticoagulants...blah.

S.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

sarah--wasn't L a lion for her 1yo Halloween?? My girls would love that! Hope you have a fun night! DH will probably take the girlies out around 630 or so.

Els---glad things are picking up at TA....hopefully you'll get some word of mouth biz before too long. When I win the lotto...our mmf! retreat will be there yearly! or twice or thrice yearly I'm thinking!

Lisa---quake?? eek! work schmirk....how is the new schedule w/ weekend work and all going??? I totally want to visit your friends in Vermont--beautiful pics!

HJ continues to be dreamy. He just had his visiting nurse visit and is officially back over his birth weight! I'm so glad I know about oversupply this time around--definitely making it much easier to feed him only 7-10 min at a time and not worry that he's getting enough.

Right now I could be napping, but DH has him downstairs chilling out. He is so alert that daddy is so happy to have some play time w/ him.

okay...someone needs a boob!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

I have a baby and now I'm the threadkilla?







DH is out w/ the girls now. E looks so darn cute in her snow white outfit w/ her pale skin. Will get pics on the bloggy soon.

In other news, I am so







: that it's not funny. Weeks ago I had made arrangements w/ the pp doula to come mornings the second week after the baby was born. She had my due date and said that I only need call her as soon as he was born and we would set up the schedule. She didn't return my call the other day and then after a few emails back and forth today I get this:

_I am very sorry but I cannot comitt to helping you next week. I tried to work it out but It is not going to work. I wish you the best and hope you can find someone else. All the best with your new baby._

Restraining myself from replying back "you suck!" or something equally adult.







Luckily, I also got an email from my regular doula earlier that she knows someone who just finished a pp doula job and might be available. Good grief.

/end pity party


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

OMG, Heather, that is horrible. I would be so angry. She should be ashamed of herself. I hope the other lead pans out.









I honestly don't remember what Lily was her first year. I can vaguely picture some brownish suit...maybe it was a lion. Is that horrible that I can't remember?

Sarah


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

What the F***???







:




























: Heather, that pisses me off beyond reason. If you can't do something that a person is depending on then you need to tell them _with plenty of time for them to find an alternative_ or you offer to find an alternative yourself - i.e. refer them. Did she even offer to find a replacement for you? Grrrr, it's called professionalism, dearie.







: I agree, she sucks!!!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Lisa--nope, no replacement or lead on someone else. So frickin' last minute, yk? She knew my due date. So much w/ opting to go w/ the DONA certified doula.







: At least I know that DH's family is going to take the girls every day next week. And my regular doula will be back in town. I may also call the back-up doula who was at the birth tomorrow to see if she knows anyone. I know she also does pp doula stuff, but she has a 6mos old and homeschools. I had my cry over this and am back to being pissy....something will work out, but ugh, yk?


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

I don't think it would out of line for you to make a complaint to DONA. That is irresponsible and totally unprofessional - and I know DONA strives to represent upstanding, professional doulas. Claudia, what do you think?


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

If it were me... I'd totally send a "you suck" reply. If she doesn't like it, just blame it on your pp hormones.














:














'm really sorry. It *does* suck.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

yeah, i would read over the code of ethics that DONA International has, and look up if indeed she is certified with them and file a concern with them about this issue. if she is not actually certified with them, i would also file a concern with them that she is misrepresenting herself and their organization. their website is www.dona.org

also, i know soooooooooo many doulas, pospartum ones especially, that are not certified and are worth so much more and fantastic and professional people. you can also check www.cappa.net for more names of their certified doulas, too. or contact the local doula trainer on the dona website or the cappa website and see if they have anyone they would recommend. often times, people who have just completed official postpartum doula training are just being official and have been doing this type of work before or are moms and grandmas themselves.

grrrrrrrrrr on her, heather. just grrrrrrrrrrr...

and some more







s to you, too, mama of THREE!!!

~claudia


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Claudia---she is listed in their directory on the website so I'm assuming that means she is. Definitely going to follow up when I get finished being pissy about it. I should hear from my doulas other person tomorrow so hoping that will pan out. If not she has someone else in mind. Sheesh....it took me a while to follow through w/ this in the first place adn then this kind of bs...grrr.

anywho....must turn in.....mister hj had quite a boobalicious evening and is finally settled!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Aw, Heather. That royally sucks. I agree that she should have totally done all she could to keep her word or find someone else. That SUCKS.
Especially when you are just so freshly pp, to put this on you really bites.

We had some halloween fun, totally unexpectedly! Turns out in my ******-fied neighborhood there is much t or t ing, and miss Sol was having so much fun and I just adore letting her in on the holiday celebrations, how things go, what to say, what will happen, and in wide-eyed wonder she realized that it's true that if she just says these magic words, people will give her CANDY.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

my morning quickie....the other doula can come three mornings next week (phew!)

Had a weight check/well visit this morning----HJ was 21.25" (must have measured wrong at the hospital--only 20.5" there) and back up to 9.4 and that noggin now at 14 3/8!! I'm also now officially 3 for 3 w/ reflux kiddos, but acting sooner rather than later this time and already have his GI appt for the end of the month.

Girls are







: to the nth degree and DH is getting very flustered.

Elsanne--I bet she had a blast! E was way into the candy thing this year and DH had to restrain her from taking the entire dish at more than a few houses!


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Whew, glad you found something at least. I can't believe the unprofessional behaviour of the other doula. Rotten. I admire your restraint in not firing off a you stink email. Hoping that you get the reflux under control and it's not so much of an issue with HJ.

Els, just picturing Sol in all her glory getting candy from the 'hood!

I just spent a while editing our pix, because it was dark, so had to lighten them up some, so hope to be updating the blog later on.

Take care mamas!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

sherri....bloggy? am I on your list? It doesn't show up when I read my subs.

I'm uploading pics now too and then am going to be good and try to join HJ for a nap...


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

See, I'm confused as to how to add someone to be able to read my blog, as it's protected. I have you and elsanne as friends, and thought that was all it took but apparently not. I thought you *were* able to read my blog, but methinks I'm mistaken. I really need to figure it out. I'm feeling so inept!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

on the sidebar there is a link that says "protected posting" and you can enter names (so heathermama and whatever elsanne's is) and then when you post and it is protected, then we can see it. I don't think I added you as a friend yet maybe that's it???


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

AHA! I think that's it! Thanks Heather!!!!!


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Anyone ready to move to November?

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...10#post9601410


----------

